# Using Shimano Centerlock (or any other) rotors with another brand caliper



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Shimano disc brake rotors have a narrower braking track than most other brands of brakes. This may cause problems with pad wear and/or power if used with a non-Shimano caliper.

DT Swiss, Problem Solvers and a few others make adaptors to use IS 6-bolt rotors on Centerlock hubs.

Given the proper rotor diameter, as long as the braking track of the rotor is at least as wide as the stock rotor it can be used in any caliper.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

good call Shiggy... there are several threads on the same issue in first page of the forum... maybe it should be a sticky :lol:

edit: it IS a sticky  I came to it directly from my RSS feed...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

crisillo said:


> good call Shiggy... there are several threads on the same issue in first page of the forum... maybe it should be a sticky :lol:
> 
> edit: it IS a sticky  I came to it directly from my RSS feed...


Seems like the question is asked several times a day


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for making this a sticky.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Should we make this a database? I use XT centerlock hubs and rotors with Magura Louise brakes. The track is in fact a bit narrow for this brake, but it does work fine (on my townie bike, anyway).


----------



## Douglas Fir (Jan 28, 2005)

*do you mean the radial width of the rotor ?*

Yo Shiggy, do you mean the radial width of the rotor ? it is narrow not unlike the grimeca 8's ?? What is the real issue ??
if the pads are covering / wearing into the rotor spokes- it is not best to cut down the pads at that lower end, ??


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Douglas Fir said:


> Yo Shiggy, do you mean the radial width of the rotor ? it is narrow not unlike the grimeca 8's ?? What is the real issue ??
> if the pads are covering / wearing into the rotor spokes- it is not best to cut down the pads at that lower end, ??


I think it is best to use rotors that match the pad width. I am not going to file down my pads to fit the rotor. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've also discovered that the 970 XTR Centerlock rotors aren't compatible with Avid BB-7 calipers, the inner pad tab catches on the aluminium spider.


----------



## r99 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Schim out brake caliper?*

When your running avid brakes with shimano rotors could you just schim out the brake caliper so that the end of the pads bite a mm before the bottom of the rotor? I already ordered my XTR rotors and don't really want to buy a different rotor or a centerlock to 6 bold IS adapter.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Then you'll have extra pad hang over the top of the rotor. You'll have to replace pads sooner because eventually the pads will contact before it can squeeze the rotor. This is not an effective fix.


----------



## r99 (Aug 18, 2006)

Will the magura centerlock rotors work? I want to use these with avid brakes: http://www.bti-usa.com/item.asp?item=MU8757&searchtype=&itemsearch=&showSec=0&filter=


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Your other option is to trim a 1/4" piece of the tabs off. It was a substntial contact with the disc spider.


----------



## disco_stu (Apr 8, 2006)

any one got any ideas of what 6 bolt rotor will work with the new 07 XTR discs? hoping someone will say the hope floating will..........


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

disco_stu said:


> any one got any ideas of what 6 bolt rotor will work with the new 07 XTR discs? hoping someone will say the hope floating will..........


Well, Shimano for one. I think Hopes are OK- like Shiggy said, just make sure the brake track on the rotor is at least as wide as the pad.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope 2-piece rotors are touchy. The rivets that attach the blade to the carrier are pretty wide. It may scrape the caliper.


----------



## tobygoo (Mar 14, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Magura centerlock rotors with Avid Juicy Calipers? just wondering ....


----------



## p0Ke'[email protected] (Apr 13, 2004)

Magura Louise 6" six-bolt rotors seem to work fine with Hayes HFX-9 calipers, and I don't seem to get the noise and fade that accompnies the Hayes rotors, fwiw.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Setup: Front wheel only!
XTR m*965* hub
XTR *SMRT96* rotor
Avid BB7 brake unit
Rockshox Reba SL 2007

The rotor lines up perfectly dead center of the brake unit and there are zero problems. Great contact and nothing even comes close to rubbing or anything. The stopping power is the same as the bb7 stock rotor and the weight was a wash since I did NOT have to use an adaptor. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

Is it possible that there have been changes made to Shimano CenterLock Rotors? I too, believe they will work just fine. Here are some photos. 

First is the two discs overlaid one upon the other. Outer diameter matches within 1 or 2 mm.











Heres a shot showing the wear area of both rotors side by side.











Finally, a close up of both Shimano Rotor next to new Avid BB7 rotor with BB7 brake pads. You can see that although the Avid brake pads fit the Avid rotor better, there really isn't much of a difference... I would guess just a couple of millimeters. 












Shiggy said:


> Shimano disc brake rotors have a narrower braking track than most other brands of brakes. This may cause problems with pad wear and/or power if used with a non-Shimano caliper.
> 
> ...
> 
> Given the proper rotor diameter, as long as the braking track of the rotor is at least as wide as the stock rotor it can be used in any caliper.


This shimano rotor looks fine for both width of braking track and rotor diameter. I see nothing to worry about here. I gotta believe Shiggy and company are talking about a different Shimano model.

anyway, you mileage may vary. --zip.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes, there are other Shimano rotors with narrower braking tracks.

160mm rotors should all have approximately the same outside diameter.


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

tscheezy said:


> Should we make this a database? I use XT centerlock hubs and rotors with Magura Louise brakes. The track is in fact a bit narrow for this brake, but it does work fine (on my townie bike, anyway).


That might be a good idea, for XT CL disks (and Hope Floaters). 
Something like...

*Disk size caliper will work? adaptions needed?*
XT CL 180 Formula Oro ? ?
Hope Floating ...

All unsupported info, of course


----------



## ajmcafee (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been runnin 07 XTR CL rotors with BB7 calipers - the only compatibility issue i've seen is that the inside brake pad removal tab doesn't clear the rotor carrier legs...a little tin-snip action and !voila! problem solved. There's something to be said for paying more for your rotor than your caliper...


----------



## BMXspears (Feb 20, 2007)

disco_stu said:


> any one got any ideas of what 6 bolt rotor will work with the new 07 XTR discs? hoping someone will say the hope floating will..........


I'm running that exact setup on a set of loaner wheels right now. It works fine.


----------



## fdragon79 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Need brake help!*



zipzit said:


> Is it possible that there have been changes made to Shimano CenterLock Rotors? I too, believe they will work just fine. Here are some photos.
> 
> First is the two discs overlaid one upon the other. Outer diameter matches within 1 or 2 mm.
> 
> ...


So from what I understand if the rotor diameter is ok and the width is also ok, the brakes should work. What if you have a shimano brake caliper system and you want to put hayes or juicy 6 bolt rotors, will this work? Any help is appreciated. The reason I am asking is that I am building a set of wheels with 6 bolt hubs, and I dont want to replace the hydraulic brake system if I don't have to.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

fdragon79 said:


> So from what I understand if the rotor diameter is ok and the width is also ok, the brakes should work. What if you have a shimano brake caliper system and you want to put hayes or juicy 6 bolt rotors, will this work? Any help is appreciated. The reason I am asking is that I am building a set of wheels with 6 bolt hubs, and I dont want to replace the hydraulic brake system if I don't have to.


Shimano makes 6-bolt rotors too...


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

fdragon79 said:


> So from what I understand if the rotor diameter is ok and the width is also ok, the brakes should work. What if you have a shimano brake caliper system and you want to put hayes or juicy 6 bolt rotors, will this work? Any help is appreciated. The reason I am asking is that I am building a set of wheels with 6 bolt hubs, and I dont want to replace the hydraulic brake system if I don't have to.


I have used xtr m960's calipers with hayes 6" rotor and no problems. Maybe some over heating but that may just be me.

Has anyone used Hayes HFX HD calipers on Saint rotors before??


----------



## lhmtb (Oct 19, 2006)

*shimano rotor 2007 CL with J7*

Anyone tried shimano rotor CL 2007 (160mm) with J7?

Thanks


----------



## lhmtb (Oct 19, 2006)

*juicy 7 with xtr 2007 CL rotor*

Anyone tried? Is there any problems with it?

Or it even can solve the howling of j7 with standard rotor?

btw, my j7 is 2005 model.

Thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Usually Shimano braking paths are too narrow for use with the J7 or Hayes calipers. Try replacing the pads with EBC or Galfer pads and clean the rotor. Check all mounting hardware for torque spec. Check rear hub and any pivots for slop. Make sure the axle is tight. Squealing is usually contamination or improper setup. 

Saint rotors will not work well with Hayes calipers. The braking path is too narrow. If you had read the rest of the thread, that should've been made fairly clear.


----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

Using Formula ORO rotors with Shimano XT brakes. It's working.


----------



## qheuie (Nov 3, 2004)

I am using Hayes MX1 calipers with XTR centerlock rotors. The set up "works", but MAN do they squeal. 

I can clearly see that the pad is contacting the rotor arms a little bit. When I do the white paper trick, it looks like the pads are not exactly parallel to the rotor. No matter what I do, I can't get them straight. I THINK that's why they are squealing. For now, I deal with it. Eventually I will prbably get centerlock adapters and V6 rotors, or replace the system with Shimano brakes.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Usually Shimano braking paths are too narrow for use with the J7 or Hayes calipers. Try replacing the pads with EBC or Galfer pads and clean the rotor. Check all mounting hardware for torque spec. Check rear hub and any pivots for slop. Make sure the axle is tight. Squealing is usually contamination or improper setup.
> 
> Saint rotors will not work well with Hayes calipers. The braking path is too narrow. If you had read the rest of the thread, that should've been made fairly clear.


'07 xtr rotors work perfectly with hayes 9 calipers


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

For the time being perhaps. But as mentioned... if the pad is wider than the blade and is contacting the "arms" the pads will wear unevenly. This will lead to other issues.


----------



## Sweptwind (Sep 19, 2005)

07Shimano XTR 160mm CL rotor, 07 XTR hub with Formula Oro Puro works fine for me.


----------



## smoraneng (Oct 4, 2007)

*6bolt rotor with xt caliper*

has anyone tried running any of the avid rotors with an xt calipers? would that work?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

smoraneng said:


> has anyone tried running any of the avid rotors with an xt calipers? would that work?


I have used them on LX and XTs (1st generation cleansweeps)... no issue..since the braking track is wider on the Avids..... Shimano does make 6-bolt rotors too, in case you want to go "stock"


----------



## nebula8080 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sweptwind said:


> 07Shimano XTR 160mm CL rotor, 07 XTR hub with Formula Oro Puro works fine for me.


Do you have a pic? I've been interested in doing this setup.


----------



## ampig (Mar 8, 2007)

I tried to use a 6-bolt shimano rotor with Juicy 5 brakes and it didn't seem to work. But I am using shimano xt centerlock hubs with Avid Juicy Carbon brakes and using the DT Swiss adapter with Avid rotors.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> For the time being perhaps. But as mentioned... if the pad is wider than the blade and is contacting the "arms" the pads will wear unevenly. This will lead to other issues.


I've seen you offer nothing but awful advice on this site.

Also, I've been running an xtr rotor with a hope mono mini pro caliper without issue (different setup)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

yater said:


> I've seen you offer nothing but awful advice on this site.


Other people seem to disagree. Perhaps you would like to elaborate.


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

I've used Hayes 9 with Shimano LX 6" centre lock rotors, just shimmed the caliper until the top edge of the pads where running just on the outer edge of the disc,
performance is fine, don't blue like the hayes disc. i've now changed to XT brake system and xt centre lock disks , which feel more progessive but not as powerful


----------



## av23 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been reading all the useful information in this post. I am new to the sport and I am looking to upgrade to new disc brakes. I found a local seller that has bb7 brakes. However, the rotors are a shimano SM-RT75 XT 6" rotor and a shimano SM-RT62 LX 6" rotor. He claims they are compatible with the bb7 brakes but I am wondering if they are. Any help or suggestions is appreciated. Thanks. 

I almost forgot to mention the XT is a six bolt IS mount rotor and the LX is a centerlock mount with alloy carrier rotor.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The XT rotor has a much narrower braking path than the Avid rotors. It may work initially, but will wear the pads unevenly and may give you problems down the road.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Will - I just replaced a set of BB7 pads that had been running with XTR rotors for about 1 year - there was no noticable difference in the wear on the pads. The rotor arms definitely show that the pads are hitting the top 2-3mm of the arms, but the overall pad wear was even. I think the rotor arms wear out the pads equally to the main rotor braking surface, just like a wavy rotor would do. If there was uneven wear, it was not significant enough to be visible to the naked eye or affect braking performance any.

It's certainly an issue if the rotor is not as tall as the stock Avid rotor - that would cause a portion of the pad to not get any wear at all and compromise braking once the pads wore down to the thickness of the rotor, but otherwise I did not experience any issues with the set up I used. Just my experience for what it's worth.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

I just set up the new hope mono mini pro caliper/lines/levers on '07 xtr rotors. I've only ridden them a few times but all has worked perfectly so far. I'll report back eventually (likely after a year of racing) and let you know about pad wear. If the pads are worn unevenly, I'll buy new ones.....brakes feel great.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Going through some pictures, it looks like the new XTR rotors are a fair bit wider.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Going through some pictures, it looks like the new XTR rotors are a fair bit wider.


yeah they are..... there is left over braking track top and bottom on my buddy's XT brakes with XTR rotors....


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Cool looking dropout. What frame is that?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Cool looking dropout. What frame is that?


Commencal Meta 5

click on the pic if you want to see more pics of the bike on my flickr account


----------



## DIRTBURP (Dec 22, 2004)

*Any one running or tried xtr wheels/rotors...and marta sl brakes*

Any one running or tried xtr wheels/rotors...and marta sl brakes, any good????


----------



## macadam (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Dirtburp,

Why do you need to run the Marta's with XTR rotors? If you have CL hubs you can use the DT CL-to-IS adapter and use the Marta rotors. The 160mm XTR rotor is ~135 grams with the lock ring. The Marta SL rotor is ~108 grams and the DT adapter is ~30. Thus I don't see a reall weight penalty. And then the Marta's are so powerful with the stock rotors.

If you like the look of the XTR rotors, then you can go use them. I just pair them with a new set of Oro Puro brakes and they fit like a glove. However it is too soon to talk about the long term performance or fade resistance on long downhill drags. 

I also have Marta on the other bike but since the hubs on that bike are 6-bolt IS I can't try the XTRs. I guess I need to get myself a set of XTR wheels to test it .

Thus, if you already have the Marta SL rotors, just get the DT adapters and you don't be too worry about the performance. If you want the look of the XTR rotors then go for it. They are wide enough to cover the Marta pads.

Adrian


----------



## DIRTBURP (Dec 22, 2004)

macadam said:


> Hi Dirtburp,
> 
> Why do you need to run the Marta's with XTR rotors? If you have CL hubs you can use the DT CL-to-IS adapter and use the Marta rotors. The 160mm XTR rotor is ~135 grams with the lock ring. The Marta SL rotor is ~108 grams and the DT adapter is ~30. Thus I don't see a reall weight penalty. And then the Marta's are so powerful with the stock rotors.
> 
> ...


 Thats 4gms a wheel, are you crazy, I can save a massive 8gms here, that could mean the difference between hell and heaven...:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: .............

Only kidding, your right, i will most likely go that way, thanks for the help....


----------



## Pushead (May 17, 2006)

Wich one has wider brake track to use with Avid Juicy's;

2007 XTR rotor(RT97), or 2008 XT rotor(RT78)?


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

I have a set of BB7s on order. I like the looks of the new XT M775 wheelset. I see that the Problem Solvers centerlock adapters will not work with an XT wheelset.

http://penncycle.com/page.cfm?PageID=197&action=details&sku=BR0380

anyone have an idea whether the DT Swiss adapter will work with these?


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if the 2008 XT brake calipers will work with the bb5 rotor? thank you


----------



## Pushead (May 17, 2006)

Should work, because braking track on Avid rotor and pad is wider than on Shimano XT. Thickness should be same on both.


----------



## miles wadsworth (Nov 14, 2006)

iam running xtr centerlock on my hard tail with avid ultimates i just trimed the tab on the pad that was on the inside of the caliper.shimming the caliper up to clear the xtr spider will put a couple mm of pad above the roter.it didnt wear well.iam running xtr brakes with hayes roters on my mojo with no compadibility problems.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Just set up my newer XT calipers on an older 185 avid clean sweep rotor and get this used the avid IS mount and it worked with the XT caliper after a few washers. I did notice a bunch of squeal/vibration at first but I hope its just the brake pads bedding in. Yes the cleansweep is a much larger surfaced rotor than the CL XT so I might have problems, will test it out later today and let people know.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Just set up my newer XT calipers on an older 185 avid clean sweep rotor and get this used the avid IS mount and it worked with the XT caliper after a few washers. I did notice a bunch of squeal/vibration at first but I hope its just the brake pads bedding in. Yes the cleansweep is a much larger surfaced rotor than the CL XT so I might have problems, will test it out later today and let people know.


I have used that setup before and didn't need any washers... it run perfectly until I switched to 203mm rotors


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

You are correct there sir runs fine but needed washers anyway, put in some semi metallic pads and WOW the power is there especially since I set it up moto style. Now its time to train the brain again.


----------



## john85D (Aug 1, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The XT rotor has a much narrower braking path than the Avid rotors. It may work initially, but will wear the pads unevenly and may give you problems down the road.


Why do you think a wider (6 bolt) rotor will have problems with a narrow (XT) caliper? I'm about to go this route and wouldn't want to be wasting my money. Thanks!

John


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

john85D said:


> Why do you think a wider (6 bolt) rotor will have problems with a narrow (XT) caliper? I'm about to go this route and wouldn't want to be wasting my money. Thanks!
> 
> John


I think Will was referring to the opposite...using a narrower shimano rotor on another brake brand


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm using a Avid clean sweep 185 rotor with a XT 765 caliper, no issues but I had to put in a few washers (I used the avid 185 mounting bracket too) to line up the caliper on the rotor so the rotor would fully contact the pads. Works as good if not better than the Shimano CL rotor


----------



## harryzhong (Jul 25, 2006)

*08 XT Rotor (RT78) with Avid BB7s?*

I was going to get some 07 XTR rotors for my BB7s to work with my new 07 XTR hub based wheels but it seems some trimming of the brake pad tabs is required to get away from the aluminum spider.

while i have little hesitation at picking up the dremmel, i'm wondering if anyone has used the new 08 XT rotors with the BB7s.

judging by the picture of it http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cycle/products/component.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441788114&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302053581&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181785&bmUID=1198811853789

the aluminum carrier is closer to the center, away from the edges, so maybe i wouldn't need to trim the tabs at all.

the xtr rotor does look a little more bling and is a little lighter, but im not sure if that warrants the extra dough, especially if i have to trim my brake pad tabs.

hit me.


----------



## obrianmcc (Jul 13, 2007)

zipzit said:


> Is it possible that there have been changes made to Shimano CenterLock Rotors? I too, believe they will work just fine. Here are some photos.
> 
> First is the two discs overlaid one upon the other. Outer diameter matches within 1 or 2 mm.
> 
> ...


I currently have this same rotor setup....getting ready to run XT centerlocks w/ SMRT 53 rotors with my Avid BB5's. Test fit and close inspection does not show any interference or immediate problems. Wheels spin true and free......and pad engagement seems good.


----------



## whidbeydh (Oct 2, 2005)

I just mounted up a new set of 08 XT brakes.

I'm using hayes rotors front and rear.

The front mounted up just fine with about 1.5mm of disk sticking out past the brake pads.:thumbsup: 

The rear was not so clean, it had about 2mm of pad sticking above the disk. Changed to the original adapter that was still connected to the HFX-9 same problem.

I ended up CAREFULLY filing 2+mm off of the posts on the adaptor(in a vise, both at the same time. I used a small combination square to make sure everything was just right) until the pads sat flush with the disk.

Works great:thumbsup: 

It's hard to see what I did in the pic but it's the shiny spot where the caliper mounts to the adaptor.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

obrianmcc said:


> I currently have this same rotor setup....getting ready to run XT centerlocks w/ SMRT 53 rotors with my Avid BB5's. Test fit and close inspection does not show any interference or immediate problems. Wheels spin true and free......and pad engagement seems good.


Looking to go that route too! I like the hub engagement (and price) of the 08 XT hubs too much! 

Lemme know how it turns out!


----------



## obrianmcc (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been running XT hubs / LX rotors / with BB5's.....no problems. The LX and XT rotors are almost identical....I purchased both LX and XT rotors and I don't think the XT's are worth the extra money (about $20.00 per rotor).


----------



## harryzhong (Jul 25, 2006)

ahhhh ok. 

well i went with the XTR rotors anyways since i found a good deal on chain reaction.

me and a friend went in on an order and was able to get free shipping so i plopped in my rotors.

came out to 67 for 2 xtr rotors. decent.


----------



## obrianmcc (Jul 13, 2007)

You got a great deal $$$....post an update when you get them mounted up!


----------



## harryzhong (Jul 25, 2006)

definitely! it will be a while since chain reaction is holding my order because the 08 XT front derailleur is out of stock. lame.


----------



## j69nx (Jan 14, 2008)

07 xtr wheelset, hope mono mini and dt swiss cl to is adapter....what do u guys think? i heard dt swiss does not fit hope mono mini floating rotors.


----------



## mohus (Jan 6, 2006)

Could someone tell me the exact thickness of the new XTR and Formula ORO rotors?
thank you
Mohus


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

harryzhong said:


> ahhhh ok.
> 
> well i went with the XTR rotors anyways since i found a good deal on chain reaction.
> 
> ...


Harry- so did you have to trim the tabs of the brake pads to get the XTR rotors working with BB7's?


----------



## Mudpimp (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone try 08 XTR with the hope 2 floating rotor? need to change out my front going from a IS to post mount and looking for the cheapest alternatives. Thanks


----------



## kencycles (Jan 28, 2008)

*'08 XTR 975 wheelset with DT adapter and Hope Mono Mini*



j69nx said:


> 07 xtr wheelset, hope mono mini and dt swiss cl to is adapter....what do u guys think? i heard dt swiss does not fit hope mono mini floating rotors.


Does anyone know the answer to this? I'm thinking of setting up the new XTR 975wheelset (w/ CL hubs) and using the DT adapter and the Hope Mini Mono frotor and calipers. Has anyone set up this mix?


----------



## harryzhong (Jul 25, 2006)

womble said:


> Harry- so did you have to trim the tabs of the brake pads to get the XTR rotors working with BB7's?


hey womble.

you know, i'm still freaking waiting for my xtr rotors to arrive from chainreaction. i'll definitely let you know once i get them. but i'm pretty sure you have to trim them. i've seen a few posts that said this and i looked at the tabs of the bb7 brake pads and the extend a good deal downwards. you could easily sidestep this if you went with the new 08 xt rotors, but hey go big or go home right. hehe.

i actually have another question for anyone who might know.

if i have a centerlock wheelset and a 6 bolt, can i use both wheelsets without repositiong the brake caliper? or will the rotor position be different for both wheelsets?

i ask because i'm looking for a beater set of wheels, and there are no cheap CL wheels compared to 6 bolt. there are some good strong cheap wheels for like 80 bucks on ebay, but they're all 6 bolt.

Thanks!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can use shims on the hubs to get the rotors in approximately the same position. It'd be easiest if the 6-bolt positioned the rotor further inboard. Then you could use something like the Syntace shims to space the rotor out to the same position as the CL. But I think a thin spacer or two should still leave plenty of engagement on the CL hub...


----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

harryzhong said:


> if i have a centerlock wheelset and a 6 bolt, can i use both wheelsets without repositiong the brake caliper? or will the rotor position be different for both wheelsets?


1st wheelset hubs: DT 340 CenterLock
2nd wheelset hubs: Mavic Crossmax 6-bolt

Rear wheel has a perfect match to the caliper settings for the both wheelsets. Front wheel - a little drag, I must to realign caliper.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

I did a mock setup with my rear BB5s mounted on my frame (still waiting for a few more parts), with my 07 XT centerlock rearhub mated to an 08 XT 160mm rotor.

When I engage the brake there is a pulsing sensation which I think are the rotor's arms coming into contact with the brake pad.

* My question is this:*

Can I use spacers/washers/shims at the bottom of the CPS stack, to move the pad engagement point away from the rotor arms...specifically just a few mm higher so they'll contact the rotors properly?

Thanks!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

Ive read through this in some detail and unless i missed it:

Does anyone know or is running XTR M970 centrelock rotors with Avid Juicy's (Ultimates in my case)

Im currently using some centrelock hubs with the DT adapter and serrated rotors - its just not working out really. Was going to try some Shimano XTR's...


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

I tried to read the entire thread and I saw no mention of this:

Shimano doesn't recommend centerlock rotors with single piston brakes, like all mechanicals (except the IRDs) and entry-level hydros like the Hayes Sole.

The centerlock flange is really stiff and leaves less steel rotor to flex sideways. If you check your centerlocks, you'll notice that they're stiffer side-to-side, sometimes a lot stiffer than a 6-bolt.

This may not be a problem on some, but I can see the long-arm spiders like XTR having structural problems over time.


----------



## fchan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi there, currently on my bike setup are F & R deore hub with centrelock running deore hydro brakes with 160 rotor. 

1) Can i swap out the deore hydro brakes with AJ 5 hydro brakes using the deore rotor? Will there be any problems? 

2) Can I swap out the deore hydro brakes with AJ 5 hydro brakes but using 185mm rotor with centrelock?

If the above cannot be done then what will be the most easiest way to swap out the deore brakes to AJ 5 still using the centrelock but with bigger rotor?

Cheers.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

fchan said:


> Hi there, currently on my bike setup are F & R deore hub with centrelock running deore hydro brakes with 160 rotor.
> 
> 1) Can i swap out the deore hydro brakes with AJ 5 hydro brakes using the deore rotor? Will there be any problems?
> 
> ...


Deore rotor has a fairly wide braking track, you should be fine.

You can use a centerlock adapter and a 185mm Avid rotor.


----------



## fchan (Jan 2, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Deore rotor has a fairly wide braking track, you should be fine.
> 
> You can use a centerlock adapter and a 185mm Avid rotor.


Thank you. Will swap out the hydro brake tomorrow and try out. Cheers.


----------



## harryzhong (Jul 25, 2006)

womble said:


> Harry- so did you have to trim the tabs of the brake pads to get the XTR rotors working with BB7's?


hey womble

so I finally got my XTR RT97 brake rotors and put it all together with the 08 BB7s.









I did end up trimming the BB7 brake pad tabs off. Did this with a dremmel and took nearly the entire tab off. You can just barely see the rotor on the left of the tab. The spider arm is right below it and crashes into the tab if you don't trim it.









A few other angles


----------



## fnugen (Jun 21, 2006)

I didn't see this mentioned....so I'll ask. I am getting a set of wheels laced to Ringle Dirtyflea hubs. No centerlock....6bolt. I will be running K24's on the bike. I have a pair of older shimano rotors from a 2003 Rockhopper.....any idea if this will work or should I be looking for another rotor?? These will be my GOOD wheels....so whatever works best, not just good, is preferred.


----------



## getbusyliving (Mar 9, 2007)

*Shimano Centerlock to 6 bolt adapter*

This thread was very helpful in making me realize I didn't want to deal with the potential incompatibilities of mixing Shimano Centerlock hubs/rotors with other manufacturers brakes. After reading all of this, I decided to save myself some potential headaches and DIY customizing/jerry-rigging and just buy Centerlock adapters to hopefully make my current Hayes brakes/calipers/rotors work flawlessly with my new XTR Centerlock wheelset with no modifications.

I haven't put it all together yet---so the jury's still out---but I found the following thread helpful in determining how to buy the right adapter:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3248466#poststop
The bottom line seems to be that you can either buy Shimano or DT Swiss adapters, and both seems to work equally as well, with very minor +'s and -'s for both.

My LBS (good mtb mechanics) also recommended/confirmed that it is safer to go with the adapters than to buy new Shimano Centerlock rotors and HOPE they work well with my Hayes brakes. So I'm hoping I made the right decision. If anyone thinks I'm going in the wrong direction, would be grateful to know sooner rather than later!


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

I cannot understand the issues of useing other brake systems with Shimano Cente lock hubs.
Ihave used Avid Juicy, Shimano XT, XTR and Hayes ElCamino with no ill effects. It works with all those brakes.

This rubbish about Brake rotor depth or "Brake track" is just that. Unles your raking surface is connected to the spider right next to the braking surface (only Hope Rotors may be an issue) you have No problem in this area. Even if the pad is lsightly bigger than the rotors braking surface the pad surface will still be worn evenly by the rotors spider.

I think some of the issue mentioned here are related to brake set up and perhaps incorrect mounting of adaptors or the wrong adaptors.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Brad said:


> I cannot understand the issues of useing other brake systems with Shimano Cente lock hubs.
> Ihave used Avid Juicy, Shimano XT, XTR and Hayes ElCamino with no ill effects. It works with all those brakes.


agreed...no issue at all with the hubs....



Brad said:


> This rubbish about Brake rotor depth or "Brake track" is just that. Unles your raking surface is connected to the spider right next to the braking surface (only Hope Rotors may be an issue) you have No problem in this area. Even if the pad is lsightly bigger than the rotors braking surface the pad surface will still be worn evenly by the rotors spider.


the thing with the braking track happens with CERTAIN shimano rotors...particularly the past generation XT and XTR...in which if the "unworn" part is at the top of the pad causing pads to hit after a while....or if below causing vibration on some setups.....

it can't be generalized....but sure it can be avoided if people know it beforehand...


----------



## getbusyliving (Mar 9, 2007)

*Crisillo/Brad/Anyone--Follow-up Question*



crisillo said:


> agreed...no issue at all with the hubs....
> 
> the thing with the braking track happens with CERTAIN shimano rotors...particularly the past generation XT and XTR...in which if the "unworn" part is at the top of the pad causing pads to hit after a while....or if below causing vibration on some setups.....
> 
> it can't be generalized....but sure it can be avoided if people know it beforehand...


Crisillo & Brad (& anyone else)---So if you were me, with a new set of XTR wheels (w/ Centerlock hubs) on the way, and my current set of Hayes HFX 9 brakes (which I want to continue using), would you buy new Shimano XT Centerlock rotors, or buy the DT Swiss adapters and use my old 6 bolt rotors??

The cost and weight of both is about the same, so I just want the best performing, least fuss setup for the long term. Thanks!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

getbusyliving said:


> Crisillo & Brad (& anyone else)---So if you were me, with a new set of XTR wheels (w/ Centerlock hubs) on the way, and my current set of Hayes HFX 9 brakes (which I want to continue using), would you buy new Shimano XT Centerlock rotors, or buy the DT Swiss adapters and use my old 6 bolt rotors??
> 
> The cost and weight of both is about the same, so I just want the best performing, least fuss setup for the long term. Thanks!


i'd go for the adapters and stock Hayes rotors


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Im using XTR rotors with my avids.

Up until yesterday i was having a hell of a problem with the rear. Because the Avid pads are 15mm wide and the rotors are 14mm there is indeed a gap. On the front i put a spacer under the caliper to push the caliper out so that the gap was at the top of the pads.

Why i didnt do this on the rear who knows lol but becuase i didnt the pad gap was at the bottom of the rotor causing severe vibration and noise. Whacked a spacer in there and it cured it.


Really the centrelock rotors will work with any brake you just need to make sure its all spaced correctly.


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

Here is my question, and I am sorry if it has already been answered...

Can I use '08 XT calipers with other brands 6 bolt rotors???? (what brands work well??)

Thanks


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes you can I'm running XT brakes on 185 avid clean sweep rotors, its a narrower braking surface and a couple washers were needed to move the pads out to rotor's edge. Works fine.


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Yes you can I'm running XT brakes on 185 avid clean sweep rotors, its a narrower braking surface and a couple washers were needed to move the pads out to rotor's edge. Works fine.


sorry, i am new to discs. do all the pads include washers for shims to have proper pad spacing???

or will i have to "jury rig" something up??


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

shimano rotors have a smaller braking track and if you are using the 08XTs with other rotors, which in most cases have a broader braking track, there will not be a problem.

the shims do not move the pads, they change the mounting location of the whole caliper, by stacking the caliper bolt. _you cannot move the pads within the caliper_.

standard shims can be purchased from almost any hardware shop.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

No just get some shims/washers to move it to position to


----------



## speedbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

I have made a lot of experiences with different brakes and discs and it's simple: the width of the brake pads must be nearly the same, as the width of the braking ring on the disc.
Many discs have about 20-22mm width, but Shimano (except SM-RT61) has about 15mm, because all Shimano brake calipers has about 14mm (since 2004). The old BR-M755, BR-M555 and BR-M525 needs usually 20mm.

This rule don't protect you from noise of course, but noise from the disc braking system doesn't always mean a bad performance.


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

I'm running 2008 Avid BB7 brakes with Shimano XT centerlock hubs and LX rotors, I have niot ridden the bike yet, but as far as I can tell with the adjustments and tinkering I have done that there will be no problem whatsoever with this set up. It seems to work very well in fact...


----------



## trebor_strebor (Feb 7, 2008)

Hayes 6" rotors with Avid J Carbons '08). 

This cured my rear vibration/resonance issue.


----------



## not on the rug (Mar 28, 2008)

*shimano 415 brakes*

i am currently riding an '07 hardrock sport disc, which has the shimano 415 brakes. as everybody already knows, these aren't the greatest brakes. unfortunately, i don't have the cash to upgrade right now. i was wondering if simply upgrading the pads would make any considerable difference in braking power? if so, who makes pads to fit these calipers/which pads would you recommend?


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

XT CL 160mm discs with Hope Mono Mini Pro, 'till new set of wheels arrive


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't see any Hayes on Shimano here - anyone done the Stroker Carbons on the XT centerlock???


----------



## getbusyliving (Mar 9, 2007)

gticlay said:


> I don't see any Hayes on Shimano here - anyone done the Stroker Carbons on the XT centerlock???


I run the Hayes Nine calipers with Shimano XTR (centerlock) hubs/wheels. Two different bike mechanics who I respect all recommended I go with the DT Swiss adapters w/ Hayes rotors instead of using centerlock rotors. So I did. It doesn't add any weight over the centerlock rotors (actually is a little lighter I recall) and works perfectly with no potential compatibility problems. I originally wanted to go centerlock rotors, but the mechanics I spoke with all said they have seen problems either immediately or over time when you mix and match them due to the slight surface size difference.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

gticlay said:


> I don't see any Hayes on Shimano here - anyone done the Stroker Carbons on the XT centerlock???


I ran hayes nines on xtr rotors for a race season. No problems with the setup...but I hate the hayes calipers.


----------



## KevinCulla9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so im new when it comes to bikes and brakes....after reading all of this I just need someone to verify the accuracy of what I think I have derived from this plethora of information..

If I want to use my Avid Juicy 5's with a shimano center lock hub......I should in theory be able to use the DT swiss adapter and my brakes should work as they were designed to??


----------



## ampig (Mar 8, 2007)

That is correct.


----------



## KevinCulla9 (Jun 23, 2008)

ampig said:


> That is correct.


Thanks for the Instantanious response!!!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I did a 24h race this weekend, and destroyed my front wheel in a crash. A team mate lent me a wheel with a centre-lock shimano rotor. I have BB7s, and had no braking issues for the remainder of the race. 

I got a great deal on a replacement wheel, which also has centre-lock rotors, so i will be doing some long term testing.


----------



## ca7erham (Jun 13, 2008)

*Problem Solvers*

I just got a Problem solver adapter and am wondering if I need to use the lock ring to hold it on. I tightened to adapter down and I dont think its going anywhere, but I just want to be sure that I didnt do anything wrong. (I dont think the lock ring will even go on with the rotor bolted on)


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Not seen any results from people using XT or XTR centrelock rotors with Formula Oro K18. Any luck/problems? And there is mention of different Shimano centrelock rotors being better or worse - any model numbers so I can be sure to get the ones with a wide enough braking track for the K18s?

Thanks!


----------



## macadam (Apr 4, 2006)

No problem running XTR RT97 CL rotors with ORO brakes. The pad-rotor interface is perfect (if one can say this).

[IMG]https://lh4.ggpht.com/adrian.alexa/SBB9P7iEZUI/AAAAAAAAANE/LcqN5garbIU/s800/IMG_156.jpg[/IMG]

Cheers, 
Adrian


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Brilliant - looks like that is what I'll go with! Thanks for the info...


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

macadam said:


> No problem running XTR RT97 CL rotors with ORO brakes. The pad-rotor interface is perfect (if one can say this).
> 
> [IMG]https://lh4.ggpht.com/adrian.alexa/SBB9P7iEZUI/AAAAAAAAANE/LcqN5garbIU/s800/IMG_156.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


I'm running the Oro's with shimano 180 six bolt rotors and shimano mounting hardware. Alignment is spot on. The Pad's contact the entire braking surface of the rotors.

I'll try and post a pic this evening.


----------



## PirateOfTheBuTT (Aug 8, 2008)

SSBonty said:


> Not seen any results from people using XT or XTR centrelock rotors with Formula Oro K18. Any luck/problems? And there is mention of different Shimano centrelock rotors being better or worse - any model numbers so I can be sure to get the ones with a wide enough braking track for the K18s?
> 
> Thanks!


So since the xtr centerlock rotors work with the formula brakes, does this mean that the formula rotors work with the xtr brakes?

Ive traded my centerlock hubbed wheels for mavic slr 6 bolt... keeping my br975 braking system. Can anyone tell me what 6 bolt rotor works best with the xtr br975 calipers?

help please...


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi All!

Is it a good idea to use my magura marta sl brakes with xtr (sm-rt97 M up front) rotor instead of the stock sl one? will it improve the heat-resistance of the martas? (i think the fading appears too early on steep descends)

my martas use IS calippers both front and rear. will the 180mm xtr rotor fit properly up front?

/i now use CL hubs with shimano CL to 6 hole adapter, so hubs aren't issue./

sorry for my poor english


----------



## mtbfanatic (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a pair of Avid Juicy 7s and I'd like to upgrade it with a more blingy better looking rotor. Are all brands rotors interchangeable? Any awesome looking decently priced rotors out there?

(The bling colors on my bike are white and red)

Thanks


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been running LX 160 rotors in my BB7s since March, and aside from the noise that lets me know they need tinkering, I've had no problems. They stopped the bike with me on it when I was 235 pounds and going down some pretty hairy descents They safely stop me still. I WAS thinking of getting some Dirty Dog rotors, but all the hub bub here has got me thinking twice.


----------



## spikebike (Apr 26, 2007)

*centerlock vs non*

First the bike. Blur 02 replaced with a Blur 07 (thanks SC). 2 Wheelsets, wtb lite disc (6 bolt) and XTR UST wheelset (centerlock). XTR brakes (the 02's sucked) and avid mechanicals (both 160mm). All combinations worked. The 02 XTR rear rotor was rather noisy, but apparently that was a well known issue (magazine articles and the like). Basically performance compatibility for all combinations of 160mm wheels and brakes for me.

I'd like to upgrade to 180mm. Anyone know if center lock 180mm discs and 6 bolt 185mm discs are likely to be compatible with the same brake setup? I was pondering the avid elixir for a couple reasons: quieter/easier to adjust, easier to modulate, and ideally less lever pressure. I have to say while the avid mechanics are a bit tricky to setup and squeak sometimes the power has always been good.... assuming you squeeze hard enough. Gotta hate when your hands cramp up on a long downhill. Anyways hopefully dual calibers will make it a bit easier to adjust and keep quiet.

So do folks think I can just buy a pair of XTR 180mm rotors, and a pair of elixirs with 185mm rotors and have 2 wheel sets that work with the elixir brakes without having
to realign them every time I switch wheels (which is often)?


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

spikebike said:


> First the bike. Blur 02 replaced with a Blur 07 (thanks SC). 2 Wheelsets, wtb lite disc (6 bolt) and XTR UST wheelset (centerlock). XTR brakes (the 02's sucked) and avid mechanicals (both 160mm). All combinations worked. The 02 XTR rear rotor was rather noisy, but apparently that was a well known issue (magazine articles and the like). Basically performance compatibility for all combinations of 160mm wheels and brakes for me.
> 
> I'd like to upgrade to 180mm. Anyone know if center lock 180mm discs and 6 bolt 185mm discs are likely to be compatible with the same brake setup? I was pondering the avid elixir for a couple reasons: quieter/easier to adjust, easier to modulate, and ideally less lever pressure. I have to say while the avid mechanics are a bit tricky to setup and squeak sometimes the power has always been good.... assuming you squeeze hard enough. Gotta hate when your hands cramp up on a long downhill. Anyways hopefully dual calibers will make it a bit easier to adjust and keep quiet.
> 
> ...


this probably won't work, but i'll let you know asap when my 180mm discs show up from crc. i have a 185 g2 cleansweep rotor too. ihave used a hope 165mm with a xt 160 caliper/adapter without problem, but it was very short term.


----------



## spikebike (Apr 26, 2007)

*avid 185mm vs shimano 180mm rotor compatibility*

Many thanks for the reply, please do post your reuslts for the benefit of the list.

Heh, I did my research, waited as long as I could and decided to jump. Bought a 185mm front elixir cr and a 165mm rear elixir cr ($150 each) and a shimano centerlock based front wheel with an 180mm disk. I also bought a converter, so worst case I can use the avid rotor on the shimano hub. I'll test the compatibility between the 180 and 185, as well
as the compatibility with my existing 160 and the new 165.

I'm excited I expect the 185 elixir cr to be quite the upgrade over the avid mechanical 160mm, I'll have to worry less if I touched my disk, how worn my pads are, if tension/positioning is perfect. Hopefully I'll get plenty of stopping in a wide range of conditions.

Thanks again,


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm looking at replacing a set of LX M585 brakes with Hope Mono Mini's (newest model). I'd like to keep the current Shimano centerlock rotors and sell the LX brakes with the rotors that come with the Hopes... Will this work? It would be easier to find a buyer for the LX brakes with 6-bolt rotors.


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

As I wrote higher I'm running Hope Mono Mini Pro with XT CL hubs & 160 mm XT discs. From 2 weeks I'm a proudly owner of 2nd set of race wheels: Hope hubs / DT revo 2.0-1.5 & alu nipples / SunRingle EQ 21 / Hope Floatings Mini Rotors (160 mm x 2). No problems at all. Old (used) breakes with brand new disc need some period to fetch up.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Anybody know if the Formula Mega or Bianco will fit with Hayes V-Cut rotors?


----------



## vickys (Oct 4, 2007)

what about the Hope Mono MIni (non Pro version) caliper with SHimano XTR RT97 rotor?


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Works fine. Though I don't know how you could do if you used a 180mm rotor as Hope uses 183mm for the middle size.


----------



## vickys (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm using 160mm front and back. :thumbsup:



dropadrop said:


> Works fine. Though I don't know how you could do if you used a 180mm rotor as Hope uses 183mm for the middle size.


----------



## spikebike (Apr 26, 2007)

*Avid CR 185 no workie with xtr 180*

I can post a picture if needed, but I do not recommend you try to use an xtr 180mm centerlock rotor with the avid cr 185mm setup. You miss a fair part of the rotor.


----------



## vickys (Oct 4, 2007)

Do I need to border about the thickness of the rotor itself? (not the tracking surface)
Or the caliper will auto set the piston to how much to push when resetting the caliper?



dropadrop said:


> Works fine. Though I don't know how you could do if you used a 180mm rotor as Hope uses 183mm for the middle size.


----------



## powpig (May 27, 2008)

I've got a XTR M965 hubset w/RT96 rotors and these are definitely not compatible with my Formula ORO 24K brakeset. Not even close, not even a matter of rubbing, calipers are a good 1/4"+ off, rotors just do not line up. Any suggestions? Adaptors?


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

OK I browsed through & didn't find an answer to this one. How about Avid rotors & Marta brakes?

I'm going disc in the SS & was going to put Avid mechs on there, then use the the wheels as a backup for the race bike (that has Martas) at enduros.

Will it work? Will I run into alignment issues?


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

xray_ed said:


> OK I browsed through & didn't find an answer to this one. How about Avid rotors & Marta brakes?
> 
> I'm going disc in the SS & was going to put Avid mechs on there, then use the the wheels as a backup for the race bike (that has Martas) at enduros.
> 
> Will it work? Will I run into alignment issues?


IMO you can use those avid rotors with the martas if the rotors are 160mm in diameter. the 185mm avid rotor won't fit the 180mm marta front caliper.


----------



## jme46 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Juicy 7's and Hope Floating rotor?*

ive looked through the 6 pages and no one has said if this combo works? i love the rotors work a dream on the xc want it on the dirt jump for the look and performance so was wondering if the rivets do touch the caliper?

i asked beofre in seperate thread but seen this was wondering what you guys no?

thanks!


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*XT 775 calipers with 180mm 6bolt rotor -- Hope or Formula Oro?*

Anyone using either of these rotors with the newer 775 calipers -- front specifically? Either the Mono Mini or Oro 180mm rotor look like good options, but I'm hoping someone has tried this. 
Thanks.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

jme46 said:


> ive looked through the 6 pages and no one has said if this combo works? i love the rotors work a dream on the xc want it on the dirt jump for the look and performance so was wondering if the rivets do touch the caliper?
> 
> i asked beofre in seperate thread but seen this was wondering what you guys no?
> 
> thanks!


I was looking for the same combo. I have juicy ultimates 203/185mm. I sent an email to chainreactioncycles.com. I asked if i could use a hope V2 non vented 203mm rotor up front and a hope mono 6 185mm in the rear. top pic is the V2 and bottom is the mono6. this is what he wrote 
"Hi,

This would work fine provided you purchase a floating disc rotor with the
correct number of bolts. With regards to shipping we do indeed ship to the
US to find out the cost, add the item(s) to your basket and choose your
shipping method and this let you know the cost of shipping. With regards to
stock all the items that are in stock will be shown as in stock on our
website. I hope this is of assistance to you.

Kind Regards,

Gareth."
I didint want to to order something from the UK only to find out it doesnt fit right and have the hassle of shipping it back. Couldnt find a US dealer that carries both rotors either. I initially wanted to go with the hope mono6 6 saw rotor. looks badass but the sizes were a few mm's off for the rear 183 instead of 185. they offer the spiders in assorted colors too. 
if you find anything out in your searching please let me know and i'll do the same


----------



## jme46 (Sep 22, 2008)

vdubz said:


> I was looking for the same combo. I have juicy ultimates 203/185mm. I sent an email to chainreactioncycles.com. I asked if i could use a hope V2 non vented 203mm rotor up front and a hope mono 6 185mm in the rear. top pic is the V2 and bottom is the mono6. this is what he wrote
> "Hi,
> 
> This would work fine provided you purchase a floating disc rotor with the
> ...


i dont think the V2 rotor will work mate it is slightly thicker than a standard hope rotor the vented is even thicker! all i can say my mate uses a standard fixed rotor 183 on a 185 and is fine, floating how ever im not to sure simply becuase of the rivets on the hope floating rotors, can some one tell me if juicy 5, 7, carbon and ultimates use the same caliper? if so i can test out the flaoting rotors on one set as i have a 160 floating i can ge thold of for a minute to test just need to know if they are the same size calipers? i do believe ultimates are slighter thinner? but could some correct me please


----------



## Adam_waugh (Oct 11, 2008)

You need a freewheel tool and a large socket to fit the freewheel tool to use a torque wrench.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

jme46 said:


> i dont think the V2 rotor will work mate it is slightly thicker than a standard hope rotor the vented is even thicker! all i can say my mate uses a standard fixed rotor 183 on a 185 and is fine, floating how ever im not to sure simply becuase of the rivets on the hope floating rotors, can some one tell me if juicy 5, 7, carbon and ultimates use the same caliper? if so i can test out the flaoting rotors on one set as i have a 160 floating i can ge thold of for a minute to test just need to know if they are the same size calipers? i do believe ultimates are slighter thinner? but could some correct me please


Thanks. i figured i'd just get a 203mm brakcet for the back and run mono6 rotors if they fit. My juicy 5,7 and ultimates all used the same rotor but different calipers. ive read that the pad tabs will contact the rotor rivets but can be fixed by trimming them down. not sure if i want to have all this BS to worry about just for a certain look i want. how much pad is actually on the braking surface on your friends 185/183?


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok this may have been said above, but it just seemed like combination parts talk and what not but...
Are different manufactures rotors different widths?
If so what are the +/- of a different width rotor? Wear and tear?
Would a Shimano rotor brake better then say a Avid/Hayes rotor on any given caliper or pad, hyrdo/mech aside?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

jme46 said:


> i dont think the V2 rotor will work mate it is slightly thicker than a standard hope rotor the vented is even thicker! all i can say my mate uses a standard fixed rotor 183 on a 185 and is fine, floating how ever im not to sure simply becuase of the rivets on the hope floating rotors, can some one tell me if juicy 5, 7, carbon and ultimates use the same caliper? if so i can test out the flaoting rotors on one set as i have a 160 floating i can ge thold of for a minute to test just need to know if they are the same size calipers? i do believe ultimates are slighter thinner? but could some correct me please


Avid Juicy 5, 7, and Carbon uses the same caliper. The Ultimate caliper is different, but I believe it uses the same pads.

183 will leave 1mm of pad that does not contact the rotor. The adapter can be filed a bit so the caliper sits a little lower.

I don't think the V2 rotor will fit either, it is thicker.

I had issues with the carrier/rivets hitting the adapter when I was using a 205mm rotor with a Avid J7.


----------



## vickys (Oct 4, 2007)

So the Avid Juicy 5, 7, will work with the Shimano XTR RT-95 Rotor?
160mm'











XSL_WiLL said:


> Avid Juicy 5, 7, and Carbon uses the same caliper. The Ultimate caliper is different, but I believe it uses the same pads.
> 
> 183 will leave 1mm of pad that does not contact the rotor. The adapter can be filed a bit so the caliper sits a little lower.
> 
> ...


----------



## ferdie f (Jan 12, 2008)

105millimetersofpleasure said:


> Anyone using either of these rotors with the newer 775 calipers -- front specifically? Either the Mono Mini or Oro 180mm rotor look like good options, but I'm hoping someone has tried this.
> Thanks.


Shimano has 180mm rotor and Oro use the same size rotor while Hope use 183mm u need a spacer to accomodate the extra 3mm not to hit the outer part of Hope rotor,just use Shimano180mm adaptor like i did.


----------



## berringer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Difference between BR-M975 Caliper Front and BR-M975 Caliper Rear*

My Bike Setup: 575 Yeti Enduro 08, Looking to replace the Avid Juciy 5 with XTR BR-M975 Post Caliper Front and BR-M975 Standard Caliper Rear. The only concern is that I purchased the wrong rear brake on discount, unable to return, instead of the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Rear, I purchased the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Front. From all of the information gather, the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Front can be installed on the rear, only with a 140mm rotor.

Question is: What are the differences between the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Rear and BR-M975 Standard Caliper Front? From all of the information and specs, the Calipers looks the same, except that the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Front can use a 160mm Rotor.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

berringer said:


> My Bike Setup: 575 Yeti Enduro 08, Looking to replace the Avid Juciy 5 with XTR BR-M975 Post Caliper Front and BR-M975 Standard Caliper Rear. The only concern is that I purchased the wrong rear brake on discount, unable to return, instead of the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Rear, I purchased the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Front. From all of the information gather, the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Front can be installed on the rear, only with a 140mm rotor.
> 
> Question is: What are the differences between the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Rear and BR-M975 Standard Caliper Front? From all of the information and specs, the Calipers looks the same, except that the BR-M975 Standard Caliper Front can use a 160mm Rotor.


The IS standard places the tabs at a difference distance for the axle front and rear, so the rear caliper has a bit longer "arms" than the front one.

you could look for an IS to IS +20mm adapter so that you can run it with a 160mm rotor, for example
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13736


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

too many pages to go thru, but i've got a set of deore XT F/R centerlock hubs and shimano 160mm discs working quite well with my BB7s. took a little readjustment but the was nothing.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

vickys said:


> So the Avid Juicy 5, 7, will work with the Shimano XTR RT-95 Rotor?
> 160mm'


I have an '08 Epic Comp with Avid Juicy 5's. I'm upgrading to a Shimano Deore XT M775 wheelset (with centerlocks). I'm going to go with a set of XTR centerlock rotors. Do you guys anticipate any problems? I didn't really want to switch to centerlocks, but I got such a sweet deal on these wheels it was hard to pass on.


----------



## jcuecker (Dec 2, 2006)

Ive got a set of Hayes Stroker Trails that I run with Shimano XT SM-RT78 Centerlock rotors. Alignment and clearance are perfect.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Bounty Hunter said:


> I have an '08 Epic Comp with Avid Juicy 5's. I'm upgrading to a Shimano Deore XT M775 wheelset (with centerlocks). I'm going to go with a set of XTR centerlock rotors. Do you guys anticipate any problems? I didn't really want to switch to centerlocks, but I got such a sweet deal on these wheels it was hard to pass on.


Well my Epic is rotorless on the new wheels at the moment. The smaller Shimano rotors wouldn't work with my oversized Avid Juicy 5 calipers (203mm rotors). Instead of using an adapter for my calipers I ended up ordering an adapter from centerlock to 6 bolt so I can just use my current brake setup. Maybe later I'll change to Shimano XT or XTR brakes (rotors, calipers, etc and go full centerlock). Can you guys tell me what you think of the Shimano XT and/or XTR rotors and calipers. Are these quite an upgrade on my Avid Juicy 5's? Also what size rotor would you go with? Thanks.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you all!! I am going from Juicy 7's to Dual Control levers wXT M775 calipers. I kept thinking the back wheel is the Avid 160mm (same as Shimano rotor size) so the caliper adaptor should be ok to use with the new caliper. I was concerned with the front as the front is the Avid 185mm but it seems I do NOT need neither the frt caliper adaptor nor the 1800mm shimano rotor. i just need to re-adjust the calipers, correct?
Thanks to all for your input!!


----------



## ferdie f (Jan 12, 2008)

your rotor will hit the inner part of xt caliper, you need 5mm spacer to accomodate the extra 5mm of avid rotor, you can try an old discard cps of a v-brake i thing its thiker than cps that came with avid, the pads will contact the out part of your rotor use only g1 or g2 rotor not poligon one. use syntered pads,i tryied it before and it work.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ferdie f said:


> your rotor will hit the inner part of xt caliper, you need 5mm spacer to accomodate the extra 5mm of avid rotor, you can try an old discard cps of a v-brake i thing its thiker than cps that came with avid, the pads will contact the out part of your rotor use only g1 or g2 rotor not poligon one. use syntered pads,i tryied it before and it work.


actually, the caliper need only to be spaced 2,5mm out (the difference in rotor radius (not diameter) is what is important in this case)


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Right, I did the math, so it should be much cheaper than buying the Shimano caliper adapter for 180mm AND the Shimano 180mm rotor. Thanks!!


----------



## debusama (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask why?

I currently have XT center-lock hubs and rotors with Shimano mechanical disk brakes. I’m upgrading to Hayes 9s, which comes with V6 rotors (114g), and an alligator center-lock adaptor is like $12, and 20g, so together they are 134g, which is still 22g lighter than an XT C-lock rotor and 4g lighter than the XTR. Am I missing something, is there some reason to start rigging and shimming my new brakes rather than just paying $12 for the adaptor?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I put a wheel with a Tektro Io rotor onto bike with Avid BB5s. So far, it seems to work. The brakes look like they're polishing a track that's narrower than the the track on the rotor, so I don't anticipate a weird wear pattern to the pads. Braking power may be slightly less, or it may just be that I haven't done many stops with them.


----------



## nocnypatrol.org (Oct 29, 2006)

How looks like compatibility of Avid BB5 160 mm rotors and Shimano SLX calipers?


----------



## jcuecker (Dec 2, 2006)

I juts upgraded my rotors from XT to XTR and am now running SM-RT97 (160mm) F/R with Hayes Stroker Trail Calipers. You WILL have to cut off the tab on one of the rotor pads in each caliper. The aluminum spider on the XTR rotor will make contact with the pads tab. Not a big deal though, takes like 2 mins with a dremmel.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Avid Elixir CR's DO work with XT / XTR centerlock rotors (with the black wavy spider.)

I'm using 140/160 rotors, BUT I did have to file at a tab on the caliper. Performance is great.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Juicy fives with centerlocks, 140 XTR rear, OEM 160 front,
will it work?


----------



## uncomplientspud (Apr 20, 2008)

I would also like to ask if anyone has tried Juicy 5's with CL rotors. Any help would be great


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Juicy fives work fine with my XTR rear 140mm, I had to trim the pad tabs, they hit the rotor carrier. I also need to adjust how the caliper sits so it will contact the whole pad, as seen in the second pitture there is a spot on the rotor that has never been touched.
Any ideas, I was thinking put a washer in there to put one side higher.


----------



## ferdie f (Jan 12, 2008)

If your caliper is not touching the spider that hold the rotor its fine, no need adding spacers


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Not much data on the Saint OS CL rotors here. Any feedback on the RT80 or RT80s (203&160mm respectively)?

If not I will add the data point next week


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Alright, I got my Saint RT80S (6in saint rotor) mounted up last night. I ended up swapping over to a Code caliper since it has a narrower braking track than the Juicy series. Happy to report, the code caliper is spot on for the oversize centerlock rotor. Full contact with the pad and only a small lapping into the arms of the rotor. I will snap a photo after my ride today, that should have it burned in enough for a good display.

edit: added photos
Only thing of note is that I used a shimano adapter instead of an avid. Otherwise fairly straight forward


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*XTR M966 with Hope Floater*

I see its been asked, but dont think I got my answer.

Anyone know if I can use a Hope floating rotor, 6" with my xtr M966 post mount brakes?

My wifes bike, she is running an 09 sid up front, I want to swap her centerlock wheels for my old 6 bolt wheels, so I need new rotors. 6" shimano rt96 rotors currently, think I could swap out to 6" hope floaters without any problems?

Rear on her bike, Specialized Stumpy FSR, has an IS mount and Shimano adapter.

Lookin at some pink flowered hope floaters over at Universal.

Thanks


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I was previously using Juicy 5 Calipers with XT rotors. The braking performance was definitely compromised. After seeing this thread I decided to try out some XT brakes (BR-M765). With the new calipers, and same rotors, I'm no longer experiencing the howling and fade I was getting (on the same trails) previously.


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*XTR m966 caliper with Hope floater*

I see its been asked, but dont think I got my answer.

Anyone know if I can use a Hope floating rotor, 6" with my xtr M966 post mount brakes?

My wifes bike, she is running an 09 sid up front, I want to swap her centerlock wheels for my old 6 bolt wheels, so I need new rotors. 6" shimano rt96 rotors currently, think I could swap out to 6" hope floaters without any problems?

Rear on her bike, Specialized Stumpy FSR, has an IS mount and Shimano adapter.

Lookin at some pink flowered hope floaters over at Universal.

Thanks

PS Sorry for the double post....


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

I plan to use BB7 Avid calipers, with a shimano XT rotor. I read here that I might have to trim the metal part of the pads. It'll be a 160-160 diamater setup, used for xc racing. Anything wrong with this setup? I'll probably also get adapters, to use the Avid rotors, in case it doesn't work (instead of using them in a 2nd wheelset).

Also, Could I swap rims with XT rotors and Avid BB7 rotors, without any hassle? Or would I simply have to re-adjust the pad width?


----------



## ferdie f (Jan 12, 2008)

Garlock said:


> I plan to use BB7 Avid calipers, with a shimano XT rotor. I read here that I might have to trim the metal part of the pads. It'll be a 160-160 diamater setup, used for xc racing. Anything wrong with this setup? I'll probably also get adapters, to use the Avid rotors, in case it doesn't work (instead of using them in a 2nd wheelset).
> 
> Also, Could I swap rims with XT rotors and Avid BB7 rotors, without any hassle? Or would I simply have to re-adjust the pad width?


i"m assuming that you use centerlock hub,1st option avid comes with all the hardwares like adaptors and rotor, get centerlock to 6bolts adaptors. 2nd option using xt rotor on bb7 calipers, replace the pad with resin pads, then cut the tab on the inner side of pads so it wont hit aluminium part of the rotor(spider) thats it.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm running Mavic Crossmax wheels with standard 6 bolt disk mounts. I currently have 08 XTR calipers that I have been having some issues with. I'm looking for new rotors and would like to know if any of the Formula rotors will work the the 08 XTR Calipers since the Formula K-24's will be my new brakes if I can't get the XTR's to work a bit better. Thanks.


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

I know this topic is beaten to death, but once more.
Front Avid Juicy Ultimate set up post mount for use with a 185mm rotor.
Would going to a XT 180mm centerlock be an issue?
I could always "shrink" the CPS washers (or remove them and install a non-concave washer - my fork is square to my axle, so why drag around the extra weight & complication?)
Or, cause it's post mount, remove the adapter all together and run a 160mm?
(Concerned about loosing power if I go to a smaller rotor - I'm a big rider (200lbs) and I found the Ultimates a wee bit lacking in power, compared to 756 XT's)
Any comments welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Here is a combo that doesn't work without spacers...

XTR 180mm centerlock rotor
XTR Post mount caliper
Magura 180mm post to post adapter.

The caliper needs to be spaced out 1-2mm more than the magura adapter allows.

Also - the magura adapters require 16mm bolts. Do NOT try to use the standard 20mm bolt to attach the adapters. It will break off in your fork, and cost you ~$260 for replacement lowers. Ask me how i know.


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

will the new saint calipers work with the hope saw floating rotors?
thanks


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

*Avid G3 Centerlocks available*

I'd been watching for them off and on since seeing them announced at Sea Otter. Finally found them in stock, so my Avid/Centerlock woes are finally solved. I have DT240's on a couple bikes with CL, and have been buying DT's adapters as necessary to use the stock Avid rotors.


----------



## samann (Oct 11, 2009)

Currently running Hayes fx9 hydraulic discs and am looking at buying an extra set of wheels/tires/ brakes as a complete assembly. The problem is that the extra set of wheels has the Shimano centerlock (XT x lock) discs. If they are both 160 mm rotors, will the wills switch back and forth without a bunch of extra spacing and what not?
I am looking to be able to switch back and forth between street riding and trail riding.
Thanks,
scott


----------



## iancl (Aug 23, 2009)

I've seen the pictures of the avid floating rotors too. My current wheels are centerlock (with 6 pins, or whatever the correct terminology is?) but the avids seem to have 4?

I have an Elixir CR 185 on its way, but my best wheelset uses centerlock.

I want to either get a centerlock disc which is compatible with my current wheel, or upgrade the rim on my wheel with 6-bolt.

What centrelock rotors are available? I can find almost none on wiggle or CRC. Are shimano the only company making them at the moment?!


----------



## iancl (Aug 23, 2009)

Dunno how to edit the post above??

Alternatively, are the 6-bolt to centrelock adapters a decent solution? Looks like adding an additional weak part into the system. If they're good though, it seems like it might be the easiest option.

And also, I thought I'd just say I'm happy to cut down the Avid brake-pad tabs if there are Shimano or Hope centre-locks which would fit, but I don't believe Hope have centre-locks either?


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

--> iancl

The centerlock adapters work well.
I think DT makes a good version - there are cheaper ones that scare me a little bit....
Don't know about Hope center locks - don't pay attention to their stuff as they're not very common / available in Canada. 
I'm using Juicy Ultimates on Shimano XT 180mm rotor front, 160mm rotor rear.
Spacing is a little bit off, but using the 180mm post mount front adapter from Shimano worked out of the box. No need to cut down tabs either - as the XT rotors spider is further inboard. Only applicable on XTR. Mind you, I did have to cut the tab off the outboard pad, as it was impossible to get in and out due to the design of the Shimano adapter. 
Just my two cents on it. 
Cheers


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone know if the hays stroker calipers will work with avid rotors?


----------



## tvan (Nov 27, 2007)

Im running XTR rotors with Hope Tech x2's and have lots of brake squeal! Not sure if this is an issue with the rotor or pads or that they just dont work together. Im thinking of trying sintered pads or getting dt swiss adapters to switch back to the Hope floating rotors. Any suggestions? already cleaned rotors and sanded pads multiple times and noise comes back within minutes. They are adjusted perfectly too...


----------



## cascades (Jan 21, 2008)

My new bike (BMC Trailfox 01 2009) came fitted with Shimano XT brakes an DT-1800 centerlock wheels. However I like my Hope Mono M4 brakes much better than the XTs and so I fitted them on the TF01. For now I'm using the XT rotors, which I guess should be ok since the M4s use old XT style brake pads (similar to current Saint pads).

However I would like to fit my Hope Floating Rotors. Does anyone know which centerlock adapter will fit Hope Floating Rotors? I have a couple of A2Z adapters which won't fit (too wide to fit in the recess of the spider). I heard that DT-Swiss also don't fit. Mavic and Formula adapters look to have a smaller circumference (from photos). However I don't want to invest in another couple of adapters that won't fit. Has anyone of you successfully fitted Hope floats with a CL adapter?


----------



## TallGuy212 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am running Avid Juicy's on my Rockhopper SL Comp 29. I have ordered a new wheelset with centerlock hubs. I want to mount the Avid Centerlock rotor, but since no lockring is supplied (why not, Shimano includes one when ordering a rotor) I am wondering how it has to be mounted.

According to DT-Swiss the manufacturer of the disk has to supply the Lockring. Shimano has different lockrings depending on the rotor. Which parts do I need to correctly mount the Avid centerlock rotors. Avid uses a part from DT-Swiss, see this picture.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

*compatibility chart*

found this


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm running the same setup. I installed everything this past Saturday (stock pads) and took them out to local trails this past Sunday. Everything was flawless and virtually noise-free. I had a slight bit of squeaking near the end of a fast descent, but it went away quickly.



tvan said:


> Im running XTR rotors with Hope Tech x2's and have lots of brake squeal! Not sure if this is an issue with the rotor or pads or that they just dont work together. Im thinking of trying sintered pads or getting dt swiss adapters to switch back to the Hope floating rotors. Any suggestions? already cleaned rotors and sanded pads multiple times and noise comes back within minutes. They are adjusted perfectly too...


----------



## anxs (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a rear wheel with a slx centerlock hub and a mavid 719 rim and SD7's. I must have hit something hard and the rim brake surface got uneven, with locking up problems and vibrations.

So I plan to upgrade onto a rear 160mm BB7 on the cheap instead of changing the rim. The thing is the shimano centerlock adapter costs the same as a SM-RT64 SLX centerlock rotor. So, if I choose the centerlock rotor route instead of the adaptor

Will they work together? Is the rotor track surface wide enough?


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

*BB7's with XT centerlock rotors*

My 765 XT hydro rear caliper went south on me, and I had a set of BB7's laying around the garage. I'm using XT centerlock rotors, and the BB7's work fine with no brake pad tab clearance issues at all. :thumbsup: They have good power and are nice and quiet.

Cool to see Avid is now making a centerlock rotor.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Hello, good thread, but I still have a question....
I have Shimano M65 CenterLock disc hubs and am wanting to upgrade my stock Shimano M416 mechanical disc brakes to a set of BB7's. I am also wanting to upgrade to Alligator Windcutter rotors. Will I need a 6-bolt adapter or will the planned setup bolt on to the current wheels? Thanks


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

gsxunv04, since Windcutter rotors are 6-bolt, you're going to need IS-to-CL adapters to run these on your CL hubs. More likely than not, you will be able to use your current Shimano CL lockrings with these adapters.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, there goes $30 for each adapter...OUCH
Any recommended adapter?
Also, I have a GFWahoo Disc, will I need any adapter/shims to mount the caliper to my frame?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, $30 a pop sounds too much for an adapter! Why, I have recently built an XC racing bike for one of my customers, and I had to mate Avid CS G2 rotor to an XT HB-M775 hub. The adapter I used cost about.. let's see.. $15 or so, and it was branded Alligator. And we have bloated prices over here.

Since you're upgrading to BB7s from disc brakes, and these have to attach somewhere, so there must be caliper mounts on your frame and fork lowers already.Your favorite LBS should have no problem choosing the proper adapters to go with these.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

I'll check out the alligator adapter, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

I went with the shimano CL-6 bolt adapter. I hope it works. In the install sheet from shimano it says that because of the structure of the adapter there will be more play in the rotor and it may cause interference with the pads and the radial direction towards the caliper. 
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...02/SI-8HK0A-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830638441.pdf

Anyone use the shimano adapters and can comment?
I have read it is easy to over tighten the shimano adapters, and that the recommended 40nm of torque is too much and can actually strip the threads. Any tricks to tightening them?


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

So I see it mentioned but it isnt clear to me. will the new XT rotors work with Formula brakes?

This thread would be much more helpful with some compiled measurements of Rotor braking surface dimensions and pad dimensions.

I found this article about the RX/Shimano combo.Looks like I am going to run shimano brakes.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

FWIW; I recently swapped out an Avid 185mm Roundagon rotor for a Shimano RT75 180mm rotor. Here's a photo of the RT75 under the Avid....


----------



## macnkitty2002 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 2010 Gary Fisher Marlin with v-brakes but is ready to go with the new Shimano locking hubs and my fork has mounts for disc brakes. I want to upgrade to mechanical disc brakes but I am very confused about what to buy because of the special hubs I have. I know I have to get Shimano specific rotors and found a pair of 160mm Shimano rotors for $11 on ebay. I have Tektro brake levers right now and would like to use those if I can. What else do I need? Do I need any special tools? I have the usual allen wrenches, but do I need a cassette tool or anything? 

I'd like to use an Avid BB7 system but I'm not sure if that will work. Please advise!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

>>>I have a 2010 Gary Fisher Marlin with v-brakes but is ready to go with the new Shimano locking hubs and my fork has mounts for disc brakes. I want to upgrade to mechanical disc brakes but I am very confused about what to buy because of the special hubs I have. I know I have to get Shimano specific rotors and found a pair of 160mm Shimano rotors for $11 on ebay. I have Tektro brake levers right now and would like to use those if I can. What else do I need?

_adapter for mounting the caliper, BB7 will come with one_

Do I need any special tools?

_Shimano locking hubs disc use the same tool as removing the cassette tool_

I have the usual allen wrenches, but do I need a cassette tool or anything?

_see above_

I'd like to use an Avid BB7 system but I'm not sure if that will work. Please advise!

_Should be fine, have fun_


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Is this a problem?*

I've recently been running Avid BB7's with Shimano Centerlock rotors. The braking power is better, no alignment issues, and no dreaded turkey warbling sounds.

I did recently notice the pads are grabbing down lower on the rotor arms. Is this a problem at all in terms of pad wear or stress on the rotor?


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

AK47 said:


> I've recently been running Avid BB7's with Shimano Centerlock rotors. The braking power is better, no alignment issues, and no dreaded turkey warbling sounds.
> 
> I did recently notice the pads are grabbing down lower on the rotor arms. Is this a problem at all in terms of pad wear or stress on the rotor?


I decided to drag out a Centerlock rotor that was sitting on my old rear hub for the last couple of years(also used in an Avid BB7 caliper). It looks exactly like the one in your picture, and I've never had any trouble with it. It should be noted that I'm still using the same brake pads, as well. They've probably got between 1500 and 2000 miles on them. For what ever it's worth, I'm a clyde, and I don't go easy on my stuff.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

AK47, I think it's good. Look at how irregular the shape of those large cutouts is. I even think that it's a feature, so that rotor motion would automatically clean excess contamination from the pads as you apply the brake.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

My BB7's pulsed with the Shimano rotors right from the start. I kept riding them that way for awhile and ended up with similar wear as your photo. If you aren't getting the pulsing/don't find it annoying, I'd just keep riding them the way they are. I eventually switched to stock BB7 (IS) rotors with DT Swiss adapters which worked fine as expected and then eventually switched to Avid's Centerlock rotors when they were released (see a previous post of mine somewhere in this thread).



AK47 said:


> I've recently been running Avid BB7's with Shimano Centerlock rotors. The braking power is better, no alignment issues, and no dreaded turkey warbling sounds.
> 
> I did recently notice the pads are grabbing down lower on the rotor arms. Is this a problem at all in terms of pad wear or stress on the rotor?


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Thanks...*



J. Random Psycho said:


> AK47, I think it's good. Look at how irregular the shape of those large cutouts is. I even think that it's a feature, so that rotor motion would automatically clean excess contamination from the pads as you apply the brake.


Thanks for the comments!


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Quick question. I tried to search this thread for any info but drew a blank. Do the older marta I.S. calipers work with the 970 series xtr rotors? I have a chance to buy a wheelset that comes with these rotors and I'm wondering if they will work with my brakes. 

Thanks


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

I just upgraded wheelsets with a centerlock hub and ran a XT centerlock rotor with the BB5's I had. They were horrible. Pulsed, made noise, faded bad and from the beginning they were noticeably weaker than with the stock wavy Avid rotor. Every ride I worked on the setup and just couldn't get them to work. I recently upgraded to BB7's and wanted to try the XT rotors again and what a difference. It's the best setup I've ever had. No pulsing, no noise (once broke in) and stops great. The only thing I had to do is shim up the rear caliper by adding another washer during installation to raise the pad to the end of the rotor. The front already lined up which I'm sure would differ maybe depending on what fork your running. I guess I'm lucky that they have worked out for me however I honestly can't see why other folks are having a problem with the BB7's and XT centerlock rotors. Just wanted to share my story.

I also want to add that the only reason I tried this setup is because I already had the XT rotors but if I had to buy new rotors I would just go ahead and buy the Avid centerlock rotors. There not that much more expensive, looks cooler and obviously will work with no questions of compatibility.


----------



## mttking (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone used new XTR rotors with formula RX or Oro K24s? any issues?


----------



## turnerth (Aug 4, 2010)

XTR 985 hub : Avid Cleansweep X center lock : Elixir CR = no issues. 

Elixir CR maint blows.


----------



## obama549 (Mar 28, 2011)

tobygoo said:


> Has anyone tried the Magura centerlock rotors with Avid Juicy Calipers? just wondering ....


Magura Louise 6" six-bolt rotors seem to work fine with Hayes HFX-9 calipers, and I don't seem to get the noise and fade that accompnies the Hayes rotors, fwiw.


----------



## MacB (May 13, 2011)

Folks could I seek a little clarification here:-

Avid BB7 on three bikes all with stock 160mm Avid 6 bolt rotors, shortly to be receiving three new wheels, 1 x Alfine dynamo, 1 x Alfine 8 and 1 x Son Delux, all of which have centrelock rotor fitting. Cost wise I can buy new centrelock rotors for about 30% less than 6 bolt to centre lock adaptors.

I've read, and I hope understood, the information on the rotor arms clashing with the BB7 calipers so I'm looking at using the SLX(RT64) Shimano rotor. I've measured the outer edge to the rotor arm attachment bit and there's plenty of clearance. I've also measured the brake track area compared to the current Avid rotors and seems to be within 1mm.

Will I be ok using the SLX RT64 rotors with the BB7s?

Another option could be the Avid G3 Cleansweep centrelock which would be about the same price as an adaptor, would this work with BB7s?

Are there any other, or better, options, none of the new bits have been opened yet so all can be exchanged.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

I just bit the bullet and bought 6-bolt-centerlock adapters. It will save me money in the long run, and being able to buy/use 6 bolt rotors opens up a lot of options for me.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone found a good non-centerlock rotor to use with the new xtr trail caliper? Wondering if xt 6-bolt rotors would be my best bet?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

bncrshr77 said:


> Wondering if xt 6-bolt rotors would be my best bet?


I'd try that.
But I have not yet held any new style Shimano brakes in my hands.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

are centerlocks better than bolt on?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> are centerlocks better than bolt on?


not better, not worse, easier to change


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

dan0 said:


> not better, not worse, easier to change


you still have to remove the wheel either way... are Avid bb7's ok as far has calipers?


----------



## e_lasman (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm finding CL rotors on the spiders more resistant to bending then say Avid G2/3. 
After bit then 3 years I've 3 bent Avid rotors while still running few unbent Shimano (RT-79,97 and few cheap SLX ones). All of 'em were running under the same conditions. Yes, there is a problem with spiders on certain calipers, but none with any of Elixir and I believe any other with pads loading from the top.


----------



## wattiez (Jan 27, 2011)

Will Formula Centrelock Rotors work with XTR 970/980?


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

As long as the width of the braking track and the thickness of the rotor is more or less the same as that from the rotor recommended by the caliper manufacturer, it should be fine ...


----------



## Twenty9er (Sep 25, 2009)

*BB7's on Bontrager CL hubs - rotor?*

Looking around the forum, this is my conclusions:
- Avid is the easiest, but don't come with lock-nuts. Extra $$
- Shimano work fine, but may need to trim tabs on newer rotors to clear and may need to shim

Question: The Shimano XTR RT98 Icetech Brake Rotor seem to have more clearance for the rotor, would they work with the BB7?

Overall, the costs seem to blend to be about the same across the board...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Twenty9er, I'd avoid using top level Shimano rotors with mechanical disc brakes. Most such brakes work by bending the rotor towards the immovable pad, and thus depend on rotor being easy to bend. Shimano rotors with large spiders are notoriously laterally stiff, which, I think, interferes with proper flexing of the rotor in a mechanical brake.


----------



## Twenty9er (Sep 25, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Twenty9er, I'd avoid using top level Shimano rotors with mechanical disc brakes. Most such brakes work by bending the rotor towards the immovable pad, and thus depend on rotor being easy to bend. Shimano rotors with large spiders are notoriously laterally stiff, which, I think, interferes with proper flexing of the rotor in a mechanical brake.


Do you have a suggestion on which shimano rotor to get? There are so many out there it gets very confusing, plus the ones that are saint only.

looking for relative lightness, but also would like to get away with not trimming tabs if I don't need to. Thanks!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Twenty9er, the Saint-only rotors were made for Saint M800 hubs with oversized Centerlock diameter, this is mostly of historical interest by now (those were very solid hubs, by the way).

I'd go with the likes of SM-RT62 or SM-RT53. Those are designations for 160 mm rotors, 180 mm ones are called the same but with letter M appended on the right.


----------



## tylerdurden119 (Jan 11, 2008)

does anyone know if avid rotors will work with formula mega's??


----------



## OnAnySunday (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone run Shimano Ice-Tech rotors with Elixir CR Calipers? Any compatibility issues?

I have been experiencing the commonly reported brake squeal (f&r) especially on wet / muddy rides with the stock elixir CR calipers and Clean sweep x rotors. Standard equipment on the 2011 Giant Anthem x1 29er.

I am seriously considering a future upgrade to a full XT Brakes set and thought that changing the rotors to Ice-tech first could be a good place to start to hopefully reduce/eliminate the brake squeal.

I would also be likely to upsize front rotor from 160mm to 180mm for increased stopping power. Can anyone confirm if the Shimano post mount adapter would work with the Elixir caliper or is the caliper only compatible with the Avid 20mm adapter ?

Thanks


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

OnAnySunday said:


> ...I have been experiencing the commonly reported brake squeal (f&r) *especially on wet / muddy rides* ...


FWIW...generally, all disc brakes squeal when wet.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Avid 2012 HSX 160mm rotors work with Hygia SLPs. No interference issues etc. between rotor carrier and caliper. Tons of room.


----------



## aa240sx (Jun 28, 2008)

Got to page 2 of thread and got tired of reading. Anyway, wanted to add to the database. I have XTR IS mount caliper mounted directly to my IS mount Giant Trance 2 frame (no adapter at all). This mates to a 165mm Hayes rotor and works perfectly. 

On the same bike is my XT post mount caliper using a Hayes post to IS adapter to a rock shox reba IS mount fork. Mated to this also a 165mm Hayes rotor and it works perfectly.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## si_gloves (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, advice needed....

Just ordered some Shimano XT brakes to replace my knackered Avids - my bike shop says I should replace the rotors too - but looking through this thread the consensus seems to be that this combination should work (although not the other way around).

What do people think? Should I splash out the extra £40 on new XT rotors, or will I be ok with my old Avid ones?

All advice appreciated.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

si_gloves, you should be OK with Avid rotors, unless they are really worn down or seriously banged out of shape. That's for 160 mm rotors. For 185 mm ones, you'll have to try using your old Avid adapters, because Shimano 7"-class adapters position the caliper to 180 mm rotors.


----------



## si_gloves (Jan 26, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> si_gloves, you should be OK with Avid rotors, unless they are really worn down or seriously banged out of shape. That's for 160 mm rotors. For 185 mm ones, you'll have to try using your old Avid adapters, because Shimano 7"-class adapters position the caliper to 180 mm rotors.


Hi J,

Thanks very much for that. They are 160mm and in reasonable condition I think so I'll give them a go. I suppose the worst that can happen is that I'm not happy with the results and buy the new rotors later.

Cheers
Si

PS Always happy to take advice from a random psycho!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Beware of heat related problems by narrowing pads. Rotors must match pad size for heat dissipation.


Boil out the fluid and the Nike brakes will slow you down! Found that with first gen Hopes...


----------



## jaymueller (Mar 7, 2011)

*Helpful*

Immediately helpful post. thanks.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Just grabbed some XTR race brakes and Avid HS1 rotors. They are still in the mail, but I'll post once I give the combination a try. Let you know if they work.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I posted here and here, about my experience setting up a Shimano post mount caliper with an Avid 185mm rotor.

-D


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

G-Choro said:


> Just grabbed some XTR race brakes and Avid HS1 rotors. They are still in the mail, but I'll post once I give the combination a try. Let you know if they work.


Just an update. Mounted and tested. So far no problems. The stock Shimano pads seem to be fine on the brake track.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope someone can give me a bit of advice hereregarding swapping an Avid rotor to a Shimano one.

Current setup: Juicy 7, Sram XX 185mm rotor, Shimano XT 20mm centrelock hub

I want to up the front to 203mm. Avid/Sram dont make a 203mm CL rotor. (Im not keen on using a 203mm 6 bolt with an adapter either.)

The obvious answer seems to be a Shimano RT98. I know I'll need to take the pad tabs off to clear the spider, but will this work ok?

Im very happy with my J7's so dont really want to change them.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

billysan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope someone can give me a bit of advice hereregarding swapping an Avid rotor to a Shimano one.
> 
> ...


It should work fine. I trimmed the pad tabs on my BB7s (same pads as Juicy), and I had no issues running a RT97 rotor. Granted, they were 160s, but the principle should be the same.

-D


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

billysan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope someone can give me a bit of advice hereregarding swapping an Avid rotor to a Shimano one.
> 
> ...


An update on my progress. Last night was my first ride on the new setup, just on road, doing a few runs of a steep hill to bed the new rotor in. It seems ok so far, but there are two points & observations that I thought I'd share & query.

Firstly I had a bit of a job trying to work out what adapter I needed to use. I mistakenly bought the standard Avid 203mm PM-PM adapter, BUT I had forgotten to factor in my fork. The Magura Thor uses a 7" post mount, ie direct mounting for 185mm rotors. Bolting everything together initially confused me as the caliper was miles away from the outer edge of the rotor!  Magura do make a specific adapter, a QM26, but these are not easy to get in the UK it seems. :madman:

So I bought a few different ones to experiment with. What ended up working best was a Hope 183mm front post to post adapter like this:









I'll add some pics of the setup later.

The juicy caliper with the conical spacers plus an extra 1.5mm spacer on the lower bolt had the caliper perfectly aligned (as well as can be given the different brands used). Interestingly the Avid +20mm adapter that uses longer bolts wouldnt work at all. (Now I just need to change the bolts to titanium to offset the fact that Ive doubled the number of bolts used!)

My brakes need bleeding badly, however initial impressions of the power and modulation are pretty good :thumbsup: I have one big concern though. After a couple of hard 30mph-5mph stops the rotor apeared to be quite warped, hitting both pads when releasing the lever. (I have the biting point very close to the bars so overly close pads is not the issue.)

The ICEtech rotor did seem to cool well saying that as it virtually stopped rubbing within about 10 seconds of releasing. The rotor was new and undamaged.

Has anyone else experienced warping ICEtech or XTR RT98 rotors?

Lastly the original Sram XX 185mm rotor I was using had a 16mm wide brake track. The RT98 only has 14mm it seems. I dont think this will be a problem though as the juicy pads never completely covered the brake track on the XX rotors. Im now left with about 1mm of pad overhanging the top of the rotor.

Thanks to all on this post who have contributed and motivated me to try this :thumbsup:


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Here are some pics as promised.





































Off out for a couple of hours in the woods tonight, interested to see the results!

Edit: Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

billysan said:


> Im now left with about 1mm of pad overhanging the top of the rotor.


If this is what I'm thinking (pads having 1 mm wide non-swept area on the outside) then it's not good; you may want to use a facing tool to remove 1 mm from the adapter.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> If this is what I'm thinking (pads having 1 mm wide non-swept area on the outside) then it's not good; you may want to use a facing tool to remove 1 mm from the adapter.


Why?

I understand that at some point the pads will bind and not apply pressure to the rotor. But there is a good 2mm of rotor holding them apart at the minute. I inspect my bike often enough that this will never be a problem.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

billysan, yes, this is it.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Funny, I've been running RT97 rotors with various avid juicy brakes, BB7s, and even BB5's for years and this is the first I've ever seen this thread or heard of issues. 

The only problem that I had was that the little arm thingies on the pads hit the aluminum carrier on the rotor. I simply cut them off and problem solved.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I have Megas old model and they work great with centerlock SLX discs. Sure they abrade some of the discs spokes/arms so the brake track is a bit too narrow but I its not dangerous.


----------



## sevoma (Apr 8, 2012)

Good info, thanks


----------



## ryansod (May 26, 2011)

Current setup 160 avid elixir 5 front and back (not a big fan but they will do for now). Upgraded to a centerlock wheelset and ordered SM-RT98 XTR centerlock routers. 

Aside from trimming a tab is there anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## Vissile (Jul 15, 2008)

Just want to summarize this, as it seems to be a little bit overcomplicated at this point.

*Is _____ brake going to work with _____ rotor?
Yes. But it might require modifications.*

The problems (and solutions) you could run into.
*
Brake pads hang over on outer edge of rotor.*
Not really an issue, unless your pads wear in to the point where the overhanging part is touching / restricting the clamp force. Then it's time for new pads (possibly prematurely). Keep in mind that less pad touching = less friction = less force. 
This can be remedied by removing spacers (if it's an Avid CPS design), machining your brake adapter, or switching brands of adapters. (Shimano =180mm, Avid = 185mm......)

*Brake pads hang over inner edge of rotor*
This is a little bit more interesting. The pad will be using the brake tracks spider as friction material as well. It can make your brakes super noisy, and bitey, as a piece of the pad passes from free air to spider and back to free air. Also, if you wear down your rotors good and thin, you could potentially rip them apart. Will this ever happen? Doubtful, but keep it in mind. 
But, the solution for this one is quite simple - put a washer or two between your caliper and your fork (or adapter). 
NOTE - by putting a washer in, you will decrease the contact area between the caliper & adapter or caliper & fork. This could lead to more noise, as it's not as solidly supported. It could also decrease the amount of heat being transferred into the fork or adapter from the caliper, but I doubt that the brake manufacturers would be able to rely on this is a method of heat dissipation, so it's probably negligible.

*Caliper hits rotor *
I've seen this one when running a shimano caliper (they do 180mm mid-size discs) with an avid 185mm rotor. The edge of the rotor was actually dragging against the body of the caliper (between the pads, where the rotor enters the caliper). Solution was simple - washers between caliper and adapter.

*Caliper won't center over rotor *
Either cut the slot longer (on a milling machine, or if you're extremely precise, with a pencil grinder and carbide) or, put a washer in place. This could also have to do entirely with the type of hub you use, because even though the offset of rotor from fork is a standard, there's going to be tolerances +/-, and if you happen to get a fork, brake, rotor on the - end of the tolerance range, and a hub on the + end of the tolerance range, it could be an issue.

To sum it all up, it's not that hard. And adapters aren't that expensive, so experimenting isn't the worst thing in the world.

Combinations I've made work.....

Avid Juicy 7's with XT centerlock rotors on XT 775 wheels (180mm front, 160mm rear)
Hayes 9's with XT centerlock rotors on XT 775 wheels (160mm f&r)
Shimano XT (760) brakes with XT centerlock rotors on XT 775 wheels (160mm f&r)
Shimano XT (760) brakes with Avid 6 bolt rotors (185mm front, 160mm rear)
Shimano XT (760) brakes with Avid 6 bolt rotors (160mm f&r)


----------



## ryansod (May 26, 2011)

ryansod said:


> Current setup 160 avid elixir 5 front and back (not a big fan but they will do for now). Upgraded to a centerlock wheelset and ordered SM-RT98 XTR centerlock routers.
> 
> Aside from trimming a tab is there anything I should be concerned about?


Update: Worked great just have to move a spacer on both front and back that was it. Getting them adjusted correctly to get out all the rubbing was a bit tricky but they are working great! :thumbsup:


----------



## B.BL (Nov 6, 2005)

I want to mount xt brakes to postmount rear. I currently have an avid 185mm rotor and would use shimano 7" - can i use the existing avid adaptor, or is it useless without all those CPS spacers?


----------



## B.BL (Nov 6, 2005)

B.BL said:


> I want to mount xt brakes to postmount rear. I currently have an avid 185mm rotor and would use shimano 7" - can i use the existing avid adaptor, or is it useless without all those CPS spacers?


My own findings so far: The avid adaptors work fine with avid (HS1) discs. The shimano adapters for the front is slightly different, probably, because the shimano disk is a few mm larger. The rear adapter is the same, but the HS1 rotos has a larger brake track, which might cover this up.


----------



## uh yeah (Jun 14, 2012)

last couple of posts had some good info & pics


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Did anyone see a big difference in a 160 vs. 180mm rotor on 26" wheel bike?
I am thinking of upgrading the size of mine and I get mixed answers saying it will be worth it and others saying it's not going to be noticeable.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

schristie11 said:


> Did anyone see a big difference in a 160 vs. 180mm rotor on 26" wheel bike?
> I am thinking of upgrading the size of mine and I get mixed answers saying it will be worth it and others saying it's not going to be noticeable.


what kind of bike? DH bikes run 203mm, and those are all 26". I don't see riders trading in for smaller rotors.

That said, on a light XC bike, 180 is probably not going to offer a huge difference.


----------



## tom166 (Aug 16, 2012)

I've just gone from 160 to 185 and noticed a huge difference, although i'm not sure it was necessary to go to 185 on the back.


----------



## evilcat (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for this page.


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with Avid Elixir 3 calipers using shimano centerlock discs? I have a new pair of wheels coming in that use centerlock hubs and it's either the adapters or new rotors.


----------



## Andron_sv (May 7, 2011)

Rotor CL Shimano rt 79
Brake Avid BB7
result - good job ))


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

thank you ,Your other option is to trim a 1/4" piece of the tabs off. It was a substntial contact with the disc spider.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

Just to let you know guys, I am not sure if it is already listed but just incase it isn't.

I ran Hope Tech Evo brakes on XTR Ice Tech rotors with no problems but only for about 20 minutes. They seemed to work very well. (front M4 and rear X2).


----------



## FastBiker (Nov 30, 2012)

TheMajor said:


> Just to let you know guys, I am not sure if it is already listed but just incase it isn't.
> 
> I ran Hope Tech Evo brakes on XTR Ice Tech rotors with no problems but only for about 20 minutes. They seemed to work very well. (front M4 and rear X2).


+1 for the Hope M4's with Icetech /CL RT79/


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

have icetech improved braking?


----------



## duvla (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi folks,
I tried using search function, but can't find the answer, so I will feel free to ask you.

Did anyone tried using Shimano centerlock rotors with Formula calipers (Formula RX to be precise)?

I have XT Centerlock hubs, and mounting Shimano rotors would make my life so, so, so much easier 

Any experience would be helpful, thanks in advance!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anybody have experience with BB7's and RT67 (SLX) rotors? The brake track on the rotor is narrower than the pad, but I don't seem to be having any issues at all so far. I did have to shim the caliper up a couple mm's on the rear brake, though.


----------



## discohospital (Sep 23, 2008)

Has anyone tried using Shimano XT RT78 rotors with 2008 Magura Marta IS brakes?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Does anybody have experience with BB7's and RT67 (SLX) rotors? The brake track on the rotor is narrower than the pad, but I don't seem to be having any issues at all so far. I did have to shim the caliper up a couple mm's on the rear brake, though.


After many more miles on this setup it's still working fine. I was surprised that I got no replies to this in over 2 months.


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

Im running avid bb5s with schimano sm rt53 centerlocks, and I have the dreaded squeal. Im switching to deore hydraulics. Should I replace the rotors? I have ridden like this for awhile and when I switch to the deores I want it to be problem, and squeal free.


----------



## rschroeder714 (Feb 23, 2012)

If your not going to switch rotors as well as brakes I suggest sanding down the rotors a little


----------



## jjesp (Nov 4, 2013)

duvla said:


> Hi folks,
> I tried using search function, but can't find the answer, so I will feel free to ask you.
> 
> Did anyone tried using Shimano centerlock rotors with Formula calipers (Formula RX to be precise)?
> ...


Did you try it yourself? I have the same question ;-)


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I ran slx discs with mega calipers, works gr8


----------



## IC2 (Aug 29, 2013)

shiggy said:


> Shimano disc brake rotors have a narrower braking track than most other brands of brakes. This may cause problems with pad wear and/or power if used with a non-Shimano caliper.
> 
> DT Swiss, Problem Solvers and a few others make adaptors to use IS 6-bolt rotors on Centerlock hubs.
> 
> Given the proper rotor diameter, as long as the braking track of the rotor is at least as wide as the stock rotor it can be used in any caliper.


 'any caliper'?I know for a fact that center lock hubs will not work with BR-M 585 LX calipers.The spider on the centerlock rotor does not clear the caliper body.Granted this is a very old caliper.Works fine with the Br-M765 caliper,many of the newer lower end calipers seem to look like the old LX calipers,they may not work with center lock rotors.In my humble opinion I prefer to match components that were designed to work with that component, I reference the shimano website to see what rotor came with that particular year caliper.I then try to purchase that very part, if not available I research what is the best available option.In the case of the old LX caliper it was only going to work with a six bolt rotor.So, my point is, if you stray away from matching brake components there is no guarantee that you are not going to have a problem, you want to mix and match calipers and levers? seems to me each particular brake component has a specific design as in oil volumes etc, is that 2014 XTR lever really going to work with a 2004 BR-M765? maybe, maybe not, or maybe not so well? you have quite a rep on here:thumbsup: however I think mixing brands or models of brakes is a bad idea,I prefer not to take a risk of compromised performance or safety.What do you think about my logic?


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

If the rotors and calipers are attached properly, and the pads contact the rotor properly no safety issues. Of course getting matched set is good, but not often necessary if you read this thread. Rotors are just machined disks.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

IC2 said:


> I think mixing brands or models of brakes is a bad idea,I prefer not to take a risk of compromised performance or safety.What do you think about my logic?


I think this concern you have is a non issue except maybe in some rare circumstances that I'm not aware of. Also, it's likely that your particular caliper could have been spaced out a mm or two and it would have cleared the particular rotor that you have. Other ceterlock rotors would likely clear the caliper without spacers.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 21, 2009)

jjesp said:


> Did you try it yourself? I have the same question ;-)


I have exactly this setup (SLX CL 180mm rotors on Shimano XT wheels, Formula RX brakes) and it works fine. Even on super-long descents in the Alps I had zero issues unlike some of my riding partners!


----------



## IC2 (Aug 29, 2013)

BShow said:


> I think this concern you have is a non issue except maybe in some rare circumstances that I'm not aware of. Also, it's likely that your particular caliper could have been spaced out a mm or two and it would have cleared the particular rotor that you have. Other ceterlock rotors would likely clear the caliper without spacers.It does not clear, not in this case.I 'space out the rotor' then the braking surface contact would be sacrificed.I am saying the spider on the rotor DOES NOT CLEAR THE CALIPER BODY on the LX caliper.So the point is go ahead and mix components if you want, no guarantee it will work.The problem with your comment is you can not see what I have here, I have been working with disc brakes fro about 35 years.I am trying to maybe help others here and point out the risk of not matching components.The same rotor worked fine with a XT 765 caliper.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


The rotor spider does NOT clear the LX caliper.I 'space it out and the braking surface interface is compromised...no thanks.After 35 years of working on brakes I think I know what I am doing...trying so hard not to be arrogant the same rotor worked great with XT 765 caliper.You guys go ahead and mix components....good luck.


----------



## IC2 (Aug 29, 2013)

dirkdaddy said:


> If the rotors and calipers are attached properly, and the pads contact the rotor properly no safety issues. Of course getting matched set is good, but not often necessary if you read this thread. Rotors are just machined disks.


Yes however you are dealing with a centerlock rotor that has a spider...so apparently this is a machined disc attached to a spider.In my particular case the spider will not clear the caliper body.The LX caliper I have is NOS from 2004.Guys...really, sometimes components are not compatible with each other....give me that much?


----------



## GaryTheSnail (Oct 10, 2014)

I have some SM-RT64M (180mm) rotors ordered but am having second thoughts about using them, after reading some of this thread. So, here's my question. Is this rotor going to be picky as to what caliper will work properly with it? Is the brake track width wider on current production than on earlier parts? Should I just get the 6-bolt centerlock adapters, so I don't have to deal with this question?

I should mention that the calipers I have currently are Tektro Aquila, which I have read can use Shimano pads so maybe this is a non-issue.


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

GaryTheSnail said:


> I have some SM-RT64M (180mm) rotors ordered but am having second thoughts about using them, after reading some of this thread. So, here's my question. Is this rotor going to be picky as to what caliper will work properly with it? Is the brake track width wider on current production than on earlier parts? Should I just get the 6-bolt centerlock adapters, so I don't have to deal with this question?
> 
> I should mention that the calipers I have currently are Tektro Aquila, which I have read can use Shimano pads so maybe this is a non-issue.


Why buy a center lock rotor? because they are on sale? you never know how a centerlock rotor will work on anything other than a caliper designed for this type of rotor.Maybe try this? it is available in the 180mm size. Tektro Aquila Rotor > Components > Brakes > Disc Brake Rotors | Jenson USA


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

So my point is....you never know until you bolt it up, the spider on that center lock rotor may or may not contact the caliper body of an non OEM caliper.The 6 bolt adapter does not come into play other than how you secure the rotor to the hub.Hard to explain on text, that spider essentially makes the rotor wider/thicker in the area that secures to the hub as compared to a 6 bolt conventional rotor.Have a look online at a six bolt rotor and a center lock rotor,you can see the difference in the thickness of the rotor.


----------



## GaryTheSnail (Oct 10, 2014)

chubmackerel said:


> Why buy a center lock rotor? because they are on sale? you never know how a centerlock rotor will work on anything other than a caliper designed for this type of rotor.Maybe try this? it is available in the 180mm size. Tektro Aquila Rotor > Components > Brakes > Disc Brake Rotors | Jenson USA


I guess I forgot to mention that the bike I am setting up has an Alfine-8 hub so uses the centerlock rotor. Of course I could use an adapter if I wanted to ...


----------



## GaryTheSnail (Oct 10, 2014)

OK, SM-RT64 rotors have been returned. Now, to go with a cheaper Shimano rotor with the wider track (like the SM-RT54), or get adapters so I can use any 6-bolt rotor I want to. Any thoughts?


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys 

I'm considering a new set of brakes for my Shimano (203+180mm) CL rotors.

My radar identified:
Saint 820 
Avid Guide RSC

Are the Avid's plug'n play or i need some DIY setup ?


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

The Saints have way more power with great control and modulation and better heat rejection. I would go Saint or Zee every time but I'm also heavier than most mountain bikers. The Guides are nice and just about everyone that has them seems to really like them. No idea if they are plug and play.


----------



## Dan-eboy (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi guys I'm trying to sort my mates brakes out so I've bled them and whilst doing so I noticed his pads have a lip on the top edge. He has hope v4 Calipers with shimano discs, not sure if they're cenrerlock but do you think the disc is the problem? If it was the other way round I'd use shims!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there! What do the inscriptions on the adapter (if any) and the disc say?


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds like the rotors are a slightly smaller dia than where the caliper is setup for, so the edge of the pad overhangs the rotor. If its a small amount of overhang and he's not the anal type, just file it down level with rest of pad and keep going. Preferably the caliper and rotor need to be set so the pad is where it was designed to contact the rotor.


----------



## kjmccarx (Apr 3, 2014)

rockyuphill said:


> I've also discovered that the 970 XTR Centerlock rotors aren't compatible with Avid BB-7 calipers, the inner pad tab catches on the aluminium spider.


This is happening with my 203mm XT rotor being used with all shimano components including spacer. I don't think it's too much of a problem though, since the spiders will just wear down the pad.


----------



## pk1 (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm running formula r1 brakes and thinking of changing to XTR rt99 rotors (160mm) in order to be compatible with center lock hubs. (formula do seem to make CL rotors but i can't actually find them anywhere and ice-tech is supposed to be awesome anyway.

apologies if its already answered in here, search is failing... can anyone confirm whether the formula r1 calipers will play nice with xtr r99 rotors?


----------



## JustSumDad (Sep 10, 2015)

Well this looks like the place to ask the question 

I have Shimano IceTech centerlock 203 rotors with BB7 calipers, it works fine, yes the pads overlap a little, I did a little file work to help it along. All Good.

I am now looking to get into some higher end stuff, looking at a used Guide R setup right now. 
I read that the Guide calipers will hit the rivets on icetech center lock rotors tho?
Is this true?

Is this a no go setup?

Thanx


----------



## ctw55 (Apr 19, 2013)

Centerlock Freeza rotors play okay with Guide RSC? Switching some things around and my new bike has Guides but my old bike had XTR. Would love to keep my nice freeza rotors instead of using the stock centerline rotors.


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

Have a set of level brakes with centerline rotors on my hd4. Just swapped the rotors for icetechs, and the brakes feel more responsive. Pads had 2 hrs of ride time, so i just scuffed them and let em rip. No problems yet after 8hrs of riding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoAce (Nov 20, 2017)

Planning on running 200mm Sram Centerline rotors on my Shimano Saint M820 brakes. Previously using 203mm Ice tech rotor 6 bolt. That 3mm difference or whatever won't make that much of a difference right? I do believe that the general consensus is if you're running Sram/Avid brakes run their rotors too and if you are running Shimano Brakes run Shimano Rotors.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

SoAce,
the excess 3 mm means 1.5 mm by radius (extra caliper height). This is comparable to how much the brake track on a typical rotor is wider than the friction patch on a typical pad. You may end up with pads grabbing a little air, in which case replacing +23 mm adapter with a +20 mm one would solve it.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Asking here, on the off chance that it gets answered. If not, maybe I'll keep googling, or start a new thread.

I've got a 2018 Kona Process 153 AL 29er. It comes stock with a SRAM Level T brakes, with a 200mm front rotor, and 180mm out back.

One of the potential upgrades I'm looking at for the bike, is a 4pot set of brakes as I'm ~200-210lb riding weight, and may try taking this bike out to the bikepark once or twice a year. 

What I can't seem to find, is what rotors are compatible with what brakes. If I switch to say... a TRP Quadiem, or Shimano Zee, or something similar, would I need to be changing rotors at the same time?

I read that some brakes have slightly different thickness rotors that they're designed to work with. But I haven't been able to find a list/chart that shows what style I need for each brand/style of brakes.

Any input?

Thanks .


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

ocnLogan said:


> Asking here, on the off chance that it gets answered. If not, maybe I'll keep googling, or start a new thread.
> 
> I've got a 2018 Kona Process 153 AL 29er. It comes stock with a SRAM Level T brakes, with a 200mm front rotor, and 180mm out back.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, only Magura wants 2.0mm rotor thickness. Everyone else works with 1.8.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

scoon said:


> As far as I know, only Magura wants 2.0mm rotor thickness. Everyone else works with 1.8.


Awesome, thanks for the feedback.

It sounds like if I decide to upgrade the brakes, I can leave the rotors as is, and just straight swap the brakes over?

If so, thats great. Thanks for the info .


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

ocnLogan said:


> Awesome, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> It sounds like if I decide to upgrade the brakes, I can leave the rotors as is, and just straight swap the brakes over?
> 
> If so, thats great. Thanks for the info .


I think you're good...check out post 18 in this thread. Harold goes into more detail about the differences and why it matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry if this was already answered. I'm at work with little time. 

I have a set of Magura mt5s 180/160 with mt7 pads. They work well with tons of power and modulation. I'm running them on a custom built Cannondale Prophet. Not the lightest bike. I'm about 155 ish with gear. 

So I'd like to replace the Storm rotors with another brand just to try out and see if they work better. What other brand rotors will work? Hope? Shimano? Etc? Thanks.


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

Energetik said:


> Sorry if this was already answered. I'm at work with little time.
> 
> I have a set of Magura mt5s 180/160 with mt7 pads. They work well with tons of power and modulation. I'm running them on a custom built Cannondale Prophet. Not the lightest bike. I'm about 155 ish with gear.
> 
> So I'd like to replace the Storm rotors with another brand just to try out and see if they work better. What other brand rotors will work? Hope? Shimano? Etc? Thanks.


I use icetech with my mt7's. Have used sram and the magura's but stick with shimano as I have then on all my bikes do plenty of spares. I can't tell difference between brands after a ride.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

